# Challenge4MTB ... wie geht es in 2017 weiter?



## xbiker1000 (27. Oktober 2016)

Liebe Challenge Starter,
wir haben uns im Orga Team zum Absagen der C4MTB Abschlussveranstaltung entschlossen. Der Grund für die Absage ist mangelnde Beteiligung. Diese spiegelt sich auch auf die gesamte Serie wieder. Parallel zum eigentlichen Ablauf der Serie, gab es in den letzten zwei Jahren große positive Veränderungen. Die beteiligten Veranstalter bzw. Verein haben sich vor zwei Jahren entschlossen, im Rahmen der Rennserie einen Verein zu gründen. Mit einer einmal Zahlung der Mitgliedsverein haben wir eine Zeitmessanlage gekauft und mussten keine externen Dienstleister mehr beauftragen. So konnten mehre Tausend Euro in den Vereine verbleiben und direkt dem Sport zugutekommen. Wir stehen nun aber vor der Entscheidung, ob wir die C4MTB Rennserie weiterentwickeln oder in der aktuellen Form auslaufen lassen. Dies hat natürlich keinen Einfluss auf die angeschaffte Zeitmessung. 
Eine Weiterentwicklung ist mit viel Arbeit und Geld verbunden. Für eine Weiterentwicklung brauchen wir dringend eure Unterstützung! Eine Form von Unterstützung ist, dass wir von euch wissen müssen, wo es hin gehen soll. Daher die Bitte, eine offene Diskussion mit Themen zu führen die ihr gut oder schlecht findet, die ihr verändern würdet oder euch wünscht. Die zweite Form von Unterstützung ist das Thema Arbeit und Geld. Wir freuen uns über jeden, der sich aktiv einbringt und bei Themen ehrenamtlich mitarbeitet möchte. Da wir ein gemeinnütziger Verein sind, dürfen wir natürlich auch Spenden annehmen. Und so muss man dann schauen, ob man z.B. 500€ in eine neue Webseite investiert oder jemanden findet der diese neu gestaltet kann. Fakt ist, ohne euch wird es nicht funktionieren!

Gruß, euer C4MTB Orga Team


----------



## oflech (27. Oktober 2016)

Ein Ersatz für die schreckliche Website zu finden ist doch das geringste Problem. Ich würde auf ein System wie Wordpress mit einer Vorlage zurückgreifen. Ist zwar nicht individuell aber immer noch besser als die jetzige Seite. 
Würde mich da auch einbringen.
Die Serie soll laut Ausschreibung doch den komplettesten MTB Fahrer/in herausfinden. Deshalb finde ich das Prinzip der unterschiedlichen Strecken schon ganz gut. Nur würde ich pro Rennen die Distanz für die Wertung festschreiben. Also z.B. nur Langdistanz kommt in die Wertung oder eben auch mal nur die Kurze.
Das erleichert schon mal die Punktegerechtigkeit.
Nur bitte die Senioren nicht zwangsweise nur noch auf die Mittel oder Kurze schicken 
Nicht zu wenig Streichergebnisse, dann kann man auch in der Serie mitfahren obwohl man andere Events im Kalender stehen hat. 
Keine gesonderte Anmeldung zur Challenge, wer bei den betreffenden Rennen mitfährt kommt in die Wertung. Und auch keine Mindestanzahl an Rennen. Ergibt zusätzliche Erleichterung für die Veranstalter.
Die Auswertung sollte immer aktuell sein, vielleicht kann man da was über Race-Result machen. Hier würde ich mich auch anbieten.
Vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken ob man mal ein softes Enduro mit in die Rennen aufnimmt. Also das Prinzip locker von Stages zu Stages zu fahren. Dort dann Zeitnahme usw. 
Aber natürlich sollten die Stages nicht zu schwer sein, also auch fahrbar für Race Hartails. Nur mal so als Gedankenanstoss.

Die Punktevergabe könnte man auch überdenken, eventuell ein System das auch die Anzahl der Teilnehmer/Finisher berücksichtigt. Also je mehr in Wertung kommen desto mehr Punkte.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das größte Problem das es zu wenig Teilnehmer bei den Rennen gibt. Dadurch werden die Rennen uninteressanter, und dadurch noch weniger Teilnehmer.
Teilweise weiß man doch vorm Start schon welche Platzierung man hat. Plus/Minus nur durch die unterschiedliche Tagesform.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Eule (27. Oktober 2016)

Für mich als Vater eines ebenfalls begeisterten U15 Fahrers sind die Rennen uninteressant, bei denen er " 2,5 km " fährt und danach den ganzen Tag rumhängt, weil unsereiner noch unterwegs ist!
Es sollten längere und anspruchsvollere Strecken für die Kids dabei sein, so das sich auch die Anfahrt lohnt!


----------



## oflech (27. Oktober 2016)

Fahr doch selber mit, dann kann er dich anfeuern!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (27. Oktober 2016)

Für mich persönlich sind die Anfahrtszeiten meist zu lang und die Rennen zu kurz.
Zudem fahre ich auch nicht auf dem Level, dass ich mir um eine Platzierung  Gedanken machen muss. Das sind meine Gründe dafür, dass ich die Serie nicht aktiv verfolge.

Ein Anreiz für mich wären schwere lange Strecken die es zu bewältigen gilt. Das macht mir Spaß.  Wenn ich am Ende eine Urkunde bekäme, dass ich bspw. 4 von 5 Marathons absolviert habe und ich mich Marathon Man oä nennen darf, wäre ich glücklich.


----------



## Stoni (27. Oktober 2016)

@xbiker1000 

danke für die ausführliche Aufklärung, so im Detail war das wohl nur sehr wenigen bekannt.

Hier mal ein paar Gedanken von mir: als ich beim Endurothon in Schierke war, kam in mir die Frage auf: warum dieses Rennen eigentlich nicht zur C4MTB gehöre? Anschliessend dachte ich mir es wäre eigentlich eine tolle Sache den Harz-Cup und die C4mtb zu koppeln -  ist aber nur eine Idee und ich kenne weder die Vergangenheit noch die Befindlichkeiten im Einzelnen.

Zur Homepage und zur Informationsfindung wurde ja schon einiges geschrieben, das reicht.


----------



## Ausdauersport (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann mich Olaf nur anschließen. 

Wordpress ist ein mögliches Tool, mit dem dann einige Umgehen können, man könnte gleich alle Rennen integrieren, die Webseiten der Einzelrennen erzeugen auch nur Arbeit, ohne dass man einen Kilometer mehr auf dem Rad gesessen hätte. 

Die Anmeldung zu Challenge selber finde ich auch unnötig, so schön eine persönliche Nummer auch ist. Das könnte man auch immer Verlauf der Serie immer noch gegen Aufpreis machen, wenn sich i) ein Teilnehmer früh genug anmeldet und ii) der Kurzname nicht schon vergeben ist. Selbst "Lars M" ist schnell doppelt vergeben  

Ebenso die Limitierung auf ein bestimmtes Rennen. Wer mag, soll kurz fahren, man kann Punkte für die Challenge nach einem Schlüssel vergeben, der auch Rennlänge und Anzahl der Konkurrenten berücksichtigt. Zehnter von elf Langstartern ist vielleicht nicht dasselbe wie Zehnter von 271 Mittelstreckenstartern 

Streichergebnisse sind notwendig, es soll ja auch Urlaub und andere Events geben. 

Neue Rennen, wie etwa ein Bergzeitfahren MTB in die Serie aufzunehmen, wäre sicher auch noch eine Idee. Glücklicherweise haben wir hier in Göttingen vielleicht einen der schönsten Wälder für ein wirklich hartes Rennen aus XCO und XCM Elementen, leider aber eine Forstverwaltung, die Radsport im Wald eher erduldet, als fördert. Daher wird nicht jeder bei sich vor der Haustür ein neues Rennen aus dem Boden stampfen können. 

Vielleicht aber könnten wir andere (Renn-)Radvereine in der Nähe in Städten ansprechen, ob die statt RTF oder CTF im Herbst mit 20 Teilnehmern nicht ein Rennen im Sommer mit über 100 oder mehr Teilnehmern ausrichten können. Der Aufwand ist ja fast identisch. Und man bekommt so vielleicht Kinder aus diesen Orten auf das Rad und weg vom Laptop  Vielleicht kann man in den Wäldern bei Einbeck und Nordheim was ausrichten. 

Das Material hat sich von 2000 bis 2016 enorm entwickelt, auch die technischen Fähigkeiten der Fahrer. Daher sollten auch die Strecken diese Entwicklung in etwa widerspiegeln. Wem dann Trails oder Drops zu schwer werden, dem sollte man eine "weiche" Linie als Alternative anbieten, die dann etwas länger dauert. Und wer die technisch schwierigen Passagen durch Absteigen blockiert, bekommt wie beim Trial für jeden Schritt ne Sekunde Strafe aufgebrummt 

Mehr Teilnehmer gibt es nur, wenn sich die Veranstalter mit ihren Rennen jedes Jahr wieder etwas neu erfinden. Wer 10x dasselbe Rennen auf derselben Strecke anbietet, der muss sich nicht wundern, wenn sich Kunden (aka Fahrer(innen)) gelangweilt abwenden und mal nach den schönen Töchtern anderer Mütter Ausschau halten und halt anderen Rennen fahren. Das beobachte ich wenigstens bei mir persönlich und den Rennfahrern in meinem Bekanntenkreis als sehr starke Tendenz. Irgendwie muss das Rennen auch ein wenig eben ein Event sein, etwas Spannung angesichts einer neuen Strecke macht es wieder interessant. 

Vermisst habe ich dieses Jahr das kleine XCO Rennen in Holzminden. War eine nette kleine Veranstaltung von engagierten jungen Menschen, die immer schon mehr Teilnehmer verdient hätte. 

Das Problem mit der Länge der Anreise in Relation zur Länge der Veranstaltung habe ich auch! 200km im Auto für 36km auf dem MTB, dann Warten auf Siegerehrungen bis in den späten Sonntagnachmittag, auch wenn Kuchen lecker ist, ist nicht für jeden kompatibel mit dem anderen sozialen Events an so einem Wochenende. Da wäre es wirklich nett, wenn dann die Ehrungen fast wie in der Regelung des BDR für RR Rennen dann stattfinden, wenn das jeweilige Podium komplett ist. Dann hieße dass u.U. eben, dass man den ganzen Tag Ehrungen in loser Folge abhalten kann, wenn die U40 der Männer Mittelstrecke drin sind, sind genug andere schon als Zuschauer da, wenn eine Stunde später die Herren Langstrecke komplett sind, dann werden halt die geehrt. Den Vogel hat dieses Jahr Neuhaus abgeschossen, trotz Hochsommer hat der Veranstalter sich fast in den Sonnenuntergang geschwätzt...geht gar nicht. Auch so ein Rennen mit in 20 Jahren nie geänderter Strecke, oder?


----------



## bikeadelic (27. Oktober 2016)

Da kann ich mich der MTB-Eule nur anschließen!
Das Rennen in Dassel, finde ich ist ein gutes Beispiel wie es sein könnte.


----------



## h0rst99 (27. Oktober 2016)

oflech schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das größte Problem das es zu wenig Teilnehmer bei den Rennen gibt. Dadurch werden die Rennen uninteressanter, und dadurch noch weniger Teilnehmer.



Und genau da liegt das Problem. Oft sind die kleinen Rennen nicht offiziell vom BDR ausgeschrieben. Das führt dazu, dass keine Lizenzfahrer teilnehmen dürfen. Fehlen die Lizenzfahrer, werden die Rennen, was die Konkurrenz betrifft, eher uninteressant und das Teilnehmerfeld schrumpft noch mehr ... ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## Ausdauersport (27. Oktober 2016)

Ja, ich kann die Sorgen der Lizenzfahrer verstehen, aber nicht den BDR, der dann zu solchen Rennen mit (großen) Kosten Rennkommissäre sendet, die nichts, aber auch gar nichts am Ablauf des Rennens verbessern. Im Gegenteil muss man sich Verbesserungen anhören der Art, dass der Zielbogen nicht weit genug hinter der letzten Kurve aufgestellt ist. Zum Thema Doping (auch im Jedermannsport) ist dann von speziell diesem "Verband" nichts zu hören. Vielleicht arbeiten sich die Lizenzfahrer erst einmal an ihrem Verband ab und erwirken Verbesserungen für die Veranstalter. So wird ein Schuh draus.


----------



## Stoni (27. Oktober 2016)

@bikeadelic 
Vom Rennen und der Strecke in Dassel 2016 schwärmt mein Junior heute noch, das war der Höhepunkt des Jahres, natürlich zusammen mit der FTH2.0.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (27. Oktober 2016)

Ausdauersport schrieb:


> Ja, ich kann die Sorgen der Lizenzfahrer verstehen, aber nicht den BDR, der dann zu solchen Rennen mit (großen) Kosten Rennkommissäre sendet, die nichts, aber auch gar nichts am Ablauf des Rennens verbessern. Im Gegenteil muss man sich Verbesserungen anhören der Art, dass der Zielbogen nicht weit genug hinter der letzten Kurve aufgestellt ist. Zum Thema Doping (auch im Jedermannsport) ist dann von speziell diesem "Verband" nichts zu hören. Vielleicht arbeiten sich die Lizenzfahrer erst einmal an ihrem Verband ab und erwirken Verbesserungen für die Veranstalter. So wird ein Schuh draus.



Die Lizenzfahrer haben keine Sorgen, es gibt genug Rennen bei denen sie startberechtigt sind. Die Sorgen scheinen eher die nicht offiziellen Veranstaltungen zu haben....

Beispiel zum Thema BDR: 

Schickt der DFB Kommissäre zu den Fußballspielen, damit diese dann den Rasen mähen?

Verbesserungspotential haben die meisten Rennveranstaltungen (auch die offiziellen) vielmehr im Bereich Event-Management und Marketing und diese Probleme kann nicht der Verband lösen.


----------



## gewichtheber (27. Oktober 2016)

Ich komme aus der Nähe von Bremen, habe also zu allen Rennen eine ziemlich lange Anreise, die ich aber gern auf mich nehme. Ich bin allen Vereinen, deren Mitgliedern und freiwilligen Helfern sehr dankbar, dass sie Hobbysportlern wie mir Mountainbikesport im Rennmodus ermöglichen!
Wenn ich wüsste, dass alle Rennen der C4MTB und des Harz-Cup beim BDR gelistet wären, würde ich sogar eine Lizenz ziehen. Für die nächste Saison würde ich mir auch wünschen, dass die Strecken technisch etwas anspruchsvoller werden. Unterstützung kann ich leider nur durch meine Teilnahme und das damit verbundene Startgeld leisten.


----------



## szenebiker (27. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, warum versucht ihr nicht mit dem Veranstalter des MTB NRW Cups eine Cooperation einzugehen. Auch der NRW Cup hatte eine schwere Zeit aber hat es geschafft wieder Boden gut zu machen. Ich denke wenn man da gemeinsam was auf die Beine stellt bekommt man auch wieder mehr Starter, leider ist die Challenge nicht so bekannt was man damit ändern könnte.


----------



## uwero (27. Oktober 2016)

Sehr interessante Anmerkungen von Euch! Noch einige Infos zur Historie, die dürfte den allerwenigsten heutigen Fahrern bekannt sein.

Frühere Rennen, die heute nicht mehr stattfinden, aber für die Vielfalt der Serie standen:

- KamiCup Barntrup, Sprintrennen mit Wertung "best of two"
- Nachtglühen Barntrup, Sprintrennen als Saisonabschluss mit Seriensiegerehrung
- Iburg Bergsprint, Bad Driburg, sehr harte Bergwertung
- Marathon Bad Pyrmont, interessanter Mrarathon, top Strecke
- Cross Country Kollerbeck, nettes XC-Rennen im Vorfeld einer Laufveranstaltung
- Downhill Bikepark Dassel, mit Vollvisierhelm schnell bergab
- City-Rennen Höxter, Samstags Vormittags mitten durch die volle Innenstadt, Bergwertung im Parkhaus
- 8h Barntrup, Über 8 Stunden auf einer CC-ähnlichen Strecke
- Stadtpark-Terminator Holzminden, das Rennen kennt Ihr aus 2015 noch
.....

Auch die "Gründungsväter" der Serie werden die wenigsten kennen: z.B. Dieter Beblo Barntrup, Detlev Briese Bad Pyrmont, Reinhold Jäger Bad Driburg.

Viele Rennen sind damals wegen eines zu hohen organisatorischen Aufwands im Verhältnis zu den Starterzahlen und wegen zu einer zu geringen Anzahl von Helfern und Vereinen von der Bildfläche verschwunden. Und hier liegt m.E. das Problem: ehrenamtliche Organisatoren können nicht mit einem Marathon Willingen oder in Sundern konkurrieren. Hinzu kommt die Sandwich-Position der Serie zwischen Harz-Cup, Nordhessen-Cup und Nutrixxion, NRW-Cup.

Der Riesenvorteil der Serie war über lange Zeit der familiäre Charakter und die günstigen Startgelder.

Da auch die anderen kleinen Veranstalter im Harz, Nordhessen ähnliche Probleme haben lautet die Frage: wird es in einiger Zeit nur noch grosse Rennen a la Willingen, inkl. >55€ Startgeld geben?

Zum Vorschlag der Einbindung von Harz- oder Nordhessen-Rennen: das Feedback einiger Veranstalter war sehr mager .....

Jedem Fahrer sollte daher bewusst sein, dass er mit dem Besuch der kleinen Rennen - auch wenn er seine Platzierung schon fast kennt - die lokalen Veranstalter unterstützt. Beim Race to Sky sind wir mit ca. 80-90 Startern an der unteren Grenze angekommen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die nochmalige Veranstaltung in 2017 sicher intern heiß diskutiert wird.

Aber wir wollen nicht nach hinten blicken. Daher sind Eure Ideen, Vorschläge sehr wichtig für uns. Also "Feuer frei" für Eure Kommentare, nur so können wir die Serie auch in 2017 sehen.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTBmarkoT (27. Oktober 2016)

Wenn Strecken oder Format sich nicht durchsetzen und es dazu noch Konkurrenzveranstaltungen gibt. Werden sich nur Veranstaltung etablieren die Abwechslungsreiche und Interessante Strecken anbieten. 
Dazu gehört heute echt sehr viel Engagement. 
Das BDR Chaos ist da auch nicht hilfreich!
Es gibt anscheinend viel mehr Probleme wie Lösungsansätze. 
Genehmigungen für Sportveranstaltungen sind auch nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## Bergsieger (27. Oktober 2016)

Uwe, das war ein schöner Rückblick.
Ich hatte direkt viele Erinnerungsbilder im Kopf.
Aber die Źeit läuft weiter.

Ist das Problem für die Orga die eigentliche Serie oder sind es die Einzelrennen?
Sind einige Veranstalter nur durch die Serie motiviert, Rennen zu veranstalten?
Gibt es Probleme bei den einzelnen Rennen? Wie z.B. der Hinweis, dass Boffzen am unteren Limit angekommen ist.

Für die Serie fände ich es motivierend, wenn die Challenge Teilnehmer einen separaten Startblock bekommen, vor allen anderen (wenn man sich separat für die Serie anmelden muss).
Eine Punktewertung, die sich an der Bestzeit orientiert, (Nutrixxion Marathon Trophy) würde es ermöglichen, keine Streckenlänge für die Wertung vorzuscheiben.
Einführung einer Teamwertung, die wechselnde Teammitglieder erlaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergsieger (27. Oktober 2016)

Für die einnzelnen Rennen:
Ich bin dazu übergegangen, Veranstaltungen zu buchen, bei denen der Eventcharakter im Vordergrund steht. 
So standen in den letzten Jahren die Vätternrundan, die Stukenbrocker Fischbrötchentour oder 24h Duisburg im Kalender. 
Im nächsten Jahr der Sellaronda Hero. 
Das können die kleinen Veranstalter nicht leisten.

Aber was ist möglich? 
Kleine familiäre Rennen, an denen man mit wenig Aufwand teilnehmen kann. 
Mal schnell am späten Samstagnachmittag los, 2-3 h Rennen fahren und dann ab nach Hause. 
Empfinde ich als familien- und ehepartnerkompatibler als ganze Samstage oder Sonntage zu "opfern". 
Also einfach mal Rennen in die Abendstunden verlegen.


----------



## Bergsieger (27. Oktober 2016)

Meine beste Idee hätte ich fast vergessen: Eine E-Bike Wertung.


----------



## h0rst99 (27. Oktober 2016)

Ohje, das wird ja immer absurder ....

Ich sags nochmal: öffnen für Lizenzler ist der Schlüssel.

Und ein Rennformat für alle Rennen, nicht Marathon, CrossCountry und Sprintrennen in einen Topf werfen.


----------



## uwero (28. Oktober 2016)

Wir müssen zwischen Verbesserung Serie und Veranstalter differenzieren:

In der Serie benötigen wir u.a. mehr Verbindlichkeit der Termine, frühe Terminvorankündigung und eine gute Online-Präsenz.

Bei den einzelnen Rennen haben (fast) alle Veranstalter enorme Probleme mit der Vorbereitung/Organisation. Es gibt mehrere Rennen in der Serie, die von max. einer Handvoll Personen organisiert werden (müssen). Diese wenigen Personen setzen sich maximal ein und versuchen das Beste zu bieten. Es wird immer schwieriger motivierte Mitglieder zu finden. Da ist eine kommerzielle, aber auch teurere Veranstaltung in einer besseren Lage.

Somit ist eine deutliche Erhöhung des organisatorischen Aufwands zumindest für einige Rennen nicht umsetzbar.


----------



## uwero (28. Oktober 2016)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Ich sags nochmal: öffnen für Lizenzler ist der Schlüssel.



Die Öffnung für Lizenzer erfordert einen höheren finanziellen Einsatz, z.B. für Kommisäre, mehr Pokale, Geldpreise, etc.. Dazu muss ein Rennen min. geschätzte 150 Starter haben. Das könnte für einige Rennen, z.B. Detmold, Boffzen, Dassel sehr eng werden.

Grundsätzlich hast Du aber sicher recht. Leider bietet der BDR hier selber (fast) keine Unterstützung, im Gegenteil, da werden einem Veranstalter eher "Knüppel zwischen die Beine geworfen". Eine sehr lobenswerte Ausnahme ist der Radsportbezirk OWL. Hier bemüht man sich um eine Integration der Hobbyrennen.


----------



## xbiker1000 (28. Oktober 2016)

Dann schreibe ich auch mal ein paar Worte als "Rennfahrer" und nicht als Orgateam Mitglied der C4MTB

Ich persönlich bin ja auch für eine Wertung mit Lizenzfahrern. Ich hab auch irgendwann zu nicht Lizenz Zeiten aufgehört, an der C4MTB teilzunehmen, weil für mich die sportliche Herausforderung nicht mehr gegeben war.

Als Mitglied des Orgateams muss man natürlich respektieren, dass ein Teil der Rennen nicht beim BDR gemeldet werden. Das muss jeder Veranstalter selbst entscheiden. Daher bin ich persönlich für das einführen einer zwei Wertungen. Könnte man dann z.B. unter dem Namen Pro und Classic Wertung laufen lassen. In die Pro Wertung kommen nur die beim BDR gemeldeten Rennen und es wird die Langstrecke gefahren. Hier müsste man sich dann aber etwas schlaues bei der Anmeldung und Auswertung für die Serie überlegen. Der Vorschlag mit alle einfach in die Serienwertung "schmeißen" (den ich sofort befürworten würde) funktioniert dann nicht mehr so richtig.

Man muss auch wissen, dass wir aktuell über den Verkauf der C4MTB Startnummer Geld für laufende Kosten oder Pokale in die Kasse bekommen. Da müsste man sich auch etwas anderes überlegen .... z.B. das jeder Teilnehmer eines Rennens einen Euro für die Serie bezahl. Das bring niemanden um und der C4MTB Verein hat Budget für Pokale, Werbung, Provider der Webseite etc.. Für mich als Veranstalter ist das Handling mit den C4MTB Startnummer sehr aufwendig. Unnötige Aufwände gilt es grade im Ehrenamts Bereich zu vermeiden.

Zum Thema Werbung ... Ihr würdet allen Vereinen wirklich sehr helfen, wenn ihr in Medien wie Facebook deren Artikel mit gefällt mir markiert oder teilt. Wir brauchen Mitglieder und Unterstützer um z.B. unsere Rennen zu organisieren! Und da gilt es die Reichweite in Medien wie Facebook zu erhöhen. Wenn die Verein niemand kennt, dann überlegt auch keiner Mitglied zu werden. Konkurrenzdenken hat in diesem Bereich nichts verloren und macht keinen Sinn! Wir alle lieben den Radsport und jeder trägt seine Teil dazu bei. Generell finde ich auch, dass wir Mountainbiker uns nicht genug organisieren. Viele wünschen sich einen größeren Trailanteil bei so manchem Rennen. Im Solling geht das aktuell in die komplett andere Richtung. Hier werden Premium Wanderwege ausgeschildert, die nur für das Wandern genutzt werden dürfen. Die Wander machen es vor.... da ist die Lobby da.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (28. Oktober 2016)

Wenn man das ohnehin nicht sehr große Teilnehmerfeld noch in Pro und Classic aufteilt haben wir am Ende durch die ganzen Altersklassen und m/w Einteilung über 30 Teilnehmer die die Challenge gewinnen...

Brauchen wir wirklich so viele Altersklassen?  Würde für die Challenge nicht auch Jugend / Master / Senioren reichen?


----------



## xbiker1000 (28. Oktober 2016)

Darkwing_2006 schrieb:


> Wenn man das ohnehin nicht sehr große Teilnehmerfeld noch in Pro und Classic aufteilt haben wir am Ende durch die ganzen Altersklassen und m/w Einteilung über 30 Teilnehmer die die Challenge gewinnen...



Das sehe ich auch so .... ich hatte mal was aufgeschrieben ... siehe Bild


----------



## h0rst99 (28. Oktober 2016)

Wie hoch ist die Gebühr, die der BDR für die Austragung und das Genehmigen eines Rennens verlangt?


----------



## xbiker1000 (28. Oktober 2016)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Gebühr, die der BDR für die Austragung und das Genehmigen eines Rennens verlangt?



Wir haben letztes Jahr 283,80€ für den Kommissär Einsatz bezahlt und ich glaube 62€ für den Eintrag im Kalender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (28. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Hier werden Premium Wanderwege ausgeschildert, die nur für das Wandern genutzt werden dürfen. Die Wander machen es vor.... da ist die Lobby da.



1. Ob auf einem Premium-Wanderweg ein Radrennen durchgeführt werden darf, bestimmt der Grundeigentümer. Ist auch bei jedem anderen Waldweg so...
2. An Premium-Wanderwegen haben die lokalen Wanderveine ("Lobby") normalerweise wenig Interesse, das kommt eher von den Touristikern. Bzw. von den Dachverbänden, die die Prädikate verkaufen.


----------



## h0rst99 (28. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Wir haben letztes Jahr 283,80€ für den Kommissär Einsatz bezahlt und ich glaube 62€ für den Eintrag im Kalender




... also rund 350 € - das wären bei 100 Starten 3,50 € - so betrachtet, nicht viel.

Auch das spricht wieder für eine grundsätzliche Öffnung aller Rennen für Lizenzfahrer. Dann könnte die Challenge gemeinsam gewertet werden, also Hobby und Lizenz zusammen = ein Punktschema, eine Wertung, ein Sieger pro Altersklasse.

Wobei ich den vorherigen Vorschlag der getrennten Wertung auch für schlüssig und durchdacht halte, sofern es genehmigte UND nicht genehmigte Rennen gibt.


----------



## xbiker1000 (28. Oktober 2016)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... also rund 350 € - das wären bei 100 Starten 3,50 € - so betrachtet, nicht viel.
> 
> Auch das spricht wieder für eine grundsätzliche Öffnung aller Rennen für Lizenzfahrer.



Der Verein muss aber auch Mitglied beim Radsportverband sein. Das kommt ja auch noch dazu. Beim DDMC sind das rund 1200€ im Jahr


----------



## h0rst99 (28. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Der Verein muss aber auch Mitglied beim Radsportverband sein. Das kommt ja auch noch dazu. Beim DDMC sind das rund 1200€ im Jahr



Ah.. okay, danke für die Info. Das wusste ich nicht und das erklärt natürlich einiges.

Wobei 1200 € bei 20 Mitgliedern auch 'nur' 5 € pro Monat pro Mitglied bedeuten würden.


----------



## xbiker1000 (28. Oktober 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> 1. Ob auf einem Premium-Wanderweg ein Radrennen durchgeführt werden darf, bestimmt der Grundeigentümer. Ist auch bei jedem anderen Waldweg so...
> 2. An Premium-Wanderwegen haben die lokalen Wanderveine ("Lobby") normalerweise wenig Interesse, das kommt eher von den Touristikern. Bzw. von den Dachverbänden, die die Prädikate verkaufen.



http://www.solling-vogler-region.de...il/News/auf-dem-weg-zur-qualitaetsregion.html

Kann ich mir mit dem Radsportverband grade nicht richtig vorstellen ....


----------



## mw.dd (28. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Kann ich mir mit dem Radsportverband grade nicht richtig vorstellen ....



Ich mir auch nicht. Braucht aber auch niemand - außer die Touristiker für's Marketing.


----------



## h0rst99 (28. Oktober 2016)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ich mir auch nicht. Braucht aber auch niemand - außer die Touristiker für's Marketing.



... und das in der Vermarktung als Bike-Region sehr viel Potential steckt, haben die meisten Verantwortlichen leider noch nicht erkannt.


----------



## trauchhaus (28. Oktober 2016)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Ah.. okay, danke für die Info. Das wusste ich nicht und das erklärt natürlich einiges.
> 
> Wobei 1200 € bei 20 Mitgliedern auch 'nur' 5 € pro Monat pro Mitglied bedeuten würden.



...und was ist mit den Sonstigen Ausgaben die ein Verein hat oder Anschaffungen die er realisieren möchte? Also ich finde das schon recht viel, ebenso sind die 350 Euro für den BDR-Kommissar auch - speziell für kleine Veranstaltungen - nicht ganz ohne. Wenn man mal die 350 Euro nimmt und vielleicht die 1200 EUR Mitgliedschaft auch zum Teil auf die Veranstaltung - und nicht nur Vereinsmitglieder - "umlegt", kommen da schon Ruckzuck 10-20 % raus die man nur für den BDR hinblättert (auf die Veranstaltungserträge bezogen).


----------



## h0rst99 (28. Oktober 2016)

trauchhaus schrieb:


> ...und was ist mit den Sonstigen Ausgaben die ein Verein hat oder Anschaffungen die er realisieren möchte? Also ich finde das schon recht viel, ebenso sind die 350 Euro für den BDR-Kommissar auch - speziell für kleine Veranstaltungen - nicht ganz ohne. Wenn man mal die 350 Euro nimmt und vielleicht die 1200 EUR Mitgliedschaft auch zum Teil auf die Veranstaltung - und nicht nur Vereinsmitglieder - "umlegt", kommen da schon Ruckzuck 10-20 % raus die man nur für den BDR hinblättert (auf die Veranstaltungserträge bezogen).



... und bekommt dafür ein volles, hochkarätiges Starterfeld, entsprechendes Marketing und Streckenbeschaffenheit vorausgesetzt.

Ihr merkt bestimmt schon, ich beteilige mich nicht am allgemeinen BDR-Bashing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trauchhaus (28. Oktober 2016)

Das war in keinster Weise negativ auf den BDR bezogen, wenn das so rüberkam, dann entschuldige ich mich dafür! Aber ich kann verstehen das kleinere Veranstalter sich überlegen das in diesem Rahmen auszuführen. 

Bei dem Thema Marketing kann ich dir ansonsten nur extremst zustimmen, was manche Veranstalter da an den Tag legen ist katastrophal. Was das betrifft bevorzuge ich Events die eine gewisse Professionalität an den Tag legen und Informationspolitik betreiben.


----------



## Bergsieger (28. Oktober 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## teutotrail (28. Oktober 2016)

Viele von Euch fordern dass die Strecken technisch etwas anspruchsvoller werden sollen. Es ist aber nicht so einfach Trails genehmigt zu bekommen. Warum muss man aus jeder Veranstaltung ein Event machen?? Es fehlt so ein Rennen wie es in Kollerbeck mal gab. Die hatten eine reine Vollgasstrecke ohne technische Abschnitte mit einem Anstieg der Waden und Kettenblätter an die Grenzen brachte.


----------



## uwero (28. Oktober 2016)

Eine Straffung und Zusammenlegung der AK's kann ich nicht unterstützen. Wir hatten in der C4MTB bewusst die Klassen U11 und Ü60 eingeführt.

Bei den Kids ist die Differenzierung unbedingt notwendig, zudem hatte die Serie früher viele junge Starter. Wir können keine 10 gegen 17-jährige fahren lassen. Zudem würde die Streckenlänge entweder zu kurz oder zu lsng sein.

Bei den Senioren macht das auch keinen Sinn, da oft gerade die Sen. 2 + Sen. 3 die meisten Starter haben. Das wäre bei einer Zusammenlegung Ü40 die mit Abstand grösste Rennklasse. Ausserdem merken wir dass etliche Fahrer >55-60 ausgestiegen sind, da sie sich bereits gegen die 50-jährigen wenig Chancen ausrechneten.


----------



## uwero (28. Oktober 2016)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... und bekommt dafür ein volles, hochkarätiges Starterfeld, entsprechendes Marketing und Streckenbeschaffenheit vorausgesetzt.



Mich würde interessieren wie Ihr die Zahl der zusätzlichen Starter mit Lizenz einschätzt. Über wie viele - zusätzliche - Fahrer reden wir.

Beziehen wir uns mal auf das Race to Sky in Boffzen. Anstatt 80 würden wie viele Starter kommen?


----------



## h0rst99 (28. Oktober 2016)

Das kann ich nicht sagen. So etwas ist natürlich immer ein Prozess und entwickelt sich über Jahre.

Natürlich spielt auch die Terminierung eine entscheidende Rolle. Ist am gleichen Tag ein weiteres vielleicht sogar etablierteres Rennen, wird es schwieriger ....

Der WarmUp Marathon in Hellenthal kann hier als gutes Beispiel dienen. Dort macht man alles richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty33 (29. Oktober 2016)

Zu den letzten 2 Jahren kann ich leider nicht viel sagen aber was mich anbelangt würde ich mich freuen, wenn es mit der Challenge weitergeht. Nächstes Jahr wird hoffentlich mal nichts passieren, damit ich auch mal eine Saison fahren kann. J

Ich finde am wichtigsten eigentlich die frühe Terminvergabe. Ich muss in den nächsten 4 Wochen z.B. schon für mich das Jahr 2017 planen wegen Schicht und Wochenendarbeit. Wenn da die Termine erst Anfang des Jahres rauskommen, ist das bei mir immer schon zu spät.

Ich bin eigentlich froh, dass es rund um Niedersachsen einiges an Rennen gibt aber evtl. ist es ja möglich aus z.B. 8 oder 10 Rennen 4 oder 5 zu machen um diese dann etwas größer aufzuziehen. Oder eben mit dem Harzcup zusammen, dass man evtl. 10 Rennen hat oder ähnlich. 

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann mir nur schwer vorstellen das es sich lohnen würde jedes Rennen beim BDR anzumelden. Gerade die kleineren Events würden dann erheblich mehr Startgeld kosten was vllt ein paar Lizenzler anlocken, dafür aber einige Hobbyfahrer abschrecken würde. Warum sollte jemand der sonst nichts mit BDR am Hut hat dafür bezahlen wollen?

Ich bin für mehr Abwechslung. Kurze, knackige Rennen, gerne auch wieder eins im Einzelstarter-Modus gehören genauso rein wie auch mal ne Langstrecke. Warum z.B. Nicht in Neuhaus die Challenge Wertung auf der 100km Runde nehmen? Und die Idee mit einer Trail-Challenge im Enduro-Wertungsmodus finde ich auch sehr interessant.

Und das ganze nicht zu weit nach hinten ziehen. Spätestens im September sollte es vorbei sein. Siegerehrung für die Challenge Wertung nach dem letzten Rennen.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (29. Oktober 2016)

Vielleicht gibt es schon zu viele Veranstaltungen?
Dann sollte man sich auf wenige dafür aber TOP organisierte Veranstaltungen konzentrieren.

Das Verbands Thema gibt es tatsächlich nur so im Radsport. 
Ich komme aus dem Hallensport. Dort war man im Training und wenn man an Wettkämpfen teilnehmen wollte musste man eine Lizenz erwerben. Also Mitglied im Verein werden usw...
Veranstaltungen abseits vom Verband gab es vielleicht einmal im Jahr! Bei uns Radsportler ist das ja eher anders. Aber wieso???
Das Bedarf bestimmt eines eigenen Themas aber in fast allen Rennartikel gibt es negative Themen über den Verband oder über dessen Regeln.
Hier liegt doch noch vielmehr begraben bzw. wäre hier eigentlich das allergrößte Potental mal richtig was zu ändern. Aber von Verbandseite habe ich in den letzten Jahren eigentlich noch nie ein Statement gehört, ausser das vom Vize und das war sehr disqualifizierend für einen so großen Verband.

Die Serie sollte sich klar positionieren. Wollen wir mehr Freizeitsportler an die Linie bekommen oder Lizenzfahrer? Wobei die Lizenzfahrer einen erheblichen Kostenanteil ausmachen? Wir alle sind sicher bereit vernünftiges Startgeld für gute Rennen zu bezahlen.


----------



## xbiker1000 (29. Oktober 2016)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Die Serie sollte sich klar positionieren. Wollen wir mehr Freizeitsportler an die Linie bekommen oder Lizenzfahrer? Wobei die Lizenzfahrer einen erheblichen Kostenanteil ausmachen? Wir alle sind sicher bereit vernünftiges Startgeld für gute Rennen zu bezahlen.



Das stimmt schon, nur leider ist das nicht so einfache .... Wir Veranstalter sind da unterschiedlich unterwegs. Da kann man z.B. niemanden zwingen, sein Rennen beim BDR anzumelden. Mir blutet aber immer das Herz, wenn ich sehe das vom DDMC Solling so gut wie niemand an der Serie teil nimmt, obwohl wir viele Rennfahrer/innen im Verein haben. Ich habe als Mitorganisator auch immer mehr Probleme, mich für etwas zu begeistern,  bei dem ich selbst nicht starten darf und mangels sportlicher Herausforderung nicht mehr starten möchte. Das sieht ein anderer Mitveranstalter aber vielleicht ganz anders. Wenn man hier nur eine richtig einschlägt, dann wird man einen Teil der Rennen oder Organisatoren verlieren.


----------



## Monstermum (29. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

Zum Thema Boffzen, hier wurde ja schon mehrfach bemängelt, dass es dieses Jahr sehr wenig Starter gab. Wir waren auch da, und die Strecke, Orga und Gesamtambiente dort ist echt klasse. Aus meiner Sicht lag es dieses Jahr einfach daran, dass bis zwei Wochen vorher selbst auf Nachfrage nicht ersichtlich war ob das ganze stattfindet. Nachdem auch Berlepsch erst eine Woche vor Termin geplatzt ist kann ichverstehen, dass dann auch mal der ein oder andere etwas anderes vorhat. Ich denke, 6 Wochen vorhersollte Ausschreibung und Anmeldung stehen dann habt Ihr auch mehr Starter. Siehe Peine... durch Werbung mal eben 200 Starter. 

Ansonsten.... bitte für U15 längere schwierigere Strecken als für U 11. Hellenthal ist für U 15 zu kurz, da werden die ja gar nicht warm. Die Mischung sonst ist klasse, aus jedem Segment sind Strecken dabei, ich würde da nicht viel ändern.  Dass die Jugend jetzt bis April auf Ihr T-Shirt warten muss finde ich ein No-go.


----------



## Stoni (29. Oktober 2016)

@Monstermum,
danke, da kann ich mich insgesamt grundsätzlich anschliessen, sehen wir (Ich und Sohn) auch so.

Unser Sohn ist mit U11 als jüngster u.a. in Dassel und Boffzen mitgefahren - laut seiner Aussage war ihm Boffzen zu kurz und er hätte gern 1-2 Runden mehr gemacht - Dassel fand er ganz toll und hätte gern noch etwas mehr davon gehabt.

@ all 
Ich finde, auch die Jugendlichen dürfen gern etwas gefordert werden, was die Länge betrifft - bei der FTH hat das gut geklappt, U9/11 hatte eine etwas leichtere, aber die gleiche Strecke wie U13/15; welche die Erwachsenen-Strecke mit allen Schwierigkeiten anteilig fahren mussten.

Vielleicht sollten die Vereine auch mal unter den Jugendlichen die Meinung einholen, um das dortige Verbesserungspotential auszuheben - ist immerhin auch Teil der C4MTB!


----------



## xbiker1000 (29. Oktober 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> @Monstermum,
> 
> Vielleicht sollten die Vereine auch mal unter den Jugendlichen die Meinung einholen, um das dortige Verbesserungspotential auszuheben - ist immerhin auch Teil der C4MTB!



Das müsst ihr hier weitergeben. Wie sollen wir denn jetzt U9/11 oder U13  erreichen...


----------



## h0rst99 (29. Oktober 2016)

Monstermum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Nachdem auch Berlepsch erst eine Woche vor Termin geplatzt ist kann ichverstehen, dass dann auch mal der ein oder andere etwas anderes vorhat. Ich denke, 6 Wochen vorhersollte Ausschreibung und Anmeldung stehen dann habt Ihr auch mehr Starter. Siehe Peine... durch Werbung mal eben 200 Starter.



Für Berlepsch habe ich nie auch nur irgend etwas konkretes im Internet gefunden. Weder eine Ausschreibung, noch eine Streckenbeschreibung. Wie soll man etwas absagen können, was nie angekündigt war?

6 Wochen Vorlauf finde ich auch persönlich schon viel zu knapp und auch nicht ausreichend, um noch genug Werbung zu machen. Ich plane zB JETZT schon im Groben meine Saison (wann, wo, Trainingsschwerpunkte, Wettkamp-Höhepunkte, Urlaub, usw...). Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Termine spätestens im Februar stehen sollten. Je früher, desto besser!


Was die Challenge als solche betrifft, muss man einfach mal etwas über den Tellerrand schauen:

Die meiner Meinung nach reizvollste Serie ist die Rosbacher Bike Challenge. Dort stimmt so ziemlich alles:

- attraktive Rennen
- eine MTB-Sportart (und nicht Marathon, CC und Enduro gemischt!)
- ein großer Titel-Sponsor
- professionelle Außendarstellung / Marketing / Werbung
- hohe Konkurrenzdichte, dadurch sportlich attraktiv
- ein einfaches und für alle geltendes Punktesystem


----------



## gewichtheber (29. Oktober 2016)

Sechs Wochen vor Renntermin eine Ausschreibung heraus zu geben erachte ich für viel zu spät. Besonders die ambitionierten Lizenzfahrer planen ihre Saison wahrscheinlich am Ende des Jahres und richten sich nach Urlaub/Familie/etc. Am Rande bin ich in die Orga eines Triathlons involviert, für mich ist es nicht ersichtlich, wieso man eine Ausschreibung nicht z.B. drei Monate im Voraus herausgeben kann. Dass es zu kurzfristigen Absagen kommen kann, ist klar und leider oft nicht zu verhindern, aber die Planung für einen Wettkampf sind doch zumeist eher langfristig angelegt.

Nachtrag: Thema Sprintrennen, da sehe ich das Problem, dass für viele eine Anreise von 1-2h nicht im richtigen Verhältnis zur Wettkampfdauer steht.


----------



## xbiker1000 (29. Oktober 2016)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Was die Challenge als solche betrifft, muss man einfach mal etwas über den Tellerrand schauen:
> 
> Die meiner Meinung nach reizvollste Serie ist die Rosbacher Bike Challenge. Dort stimmt so ziemlich alles:
> 
> ...



Klar ... Super .... Aber du kannst uns nicht mit einer  Eventfirma vergleich ..... Die Rosbacher Bike Challenge wird von 3B-Events organisiert. Da werden wir nie hin kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (29. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> .... Die Rosbacher Bike Challenge wird von 3B-Events organisiert. Da werden wir nie hin kommen.



Aber man kann sich ja trotzdem dort ein Beispiel nehmen und sich am Grundkonzept orientieren.


----------



## Bergsieger (29. Oktober 2016)

Wenn ich die Serienwertung bei der Rosbacher Bike Challenge ansehe, dann sind aber auch nur sehr wenige Teilnehmer/innen  die 4 oder mehr Rennen mitgefahren sind, von den sechs Rennen.
Da sieht die C4MTB ja richtig gut aus.


----------



## uwero (29. Oktober 2016)

Monstermum schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zum Thema Boffzen, hier wurde ja schon mehrfach bemängelt, dass es dieses Jahr sehr wenig Starter gab. Wir waren auch da, und die Strecke, Orga und Gesamtambiente dort ist echt klasse. Aus meiner Sicht lag es dieses Jahr einfach daran, dass bis zwei Wochen vorher selbst auf Nachfrage nicht ersichtlich war ob das ganze stattfindet. Nachdem auch Berlepsch erst eine Woche vor Termin geplatzt ist kann ichverstehen, dass dann auch mal der ein oder andere etwas anderes vorhat.



Da hast Du völlig recht! In Boffzen beim Race to Sky waren wir viel zu spät dran. Für Berlepsch habe ich bis heute kein Verständnis: eine Absage wenige Tage vorher ist bei einer Serienwertung absolut ein no go!


----------



## Stoni (30. Oktober 2016)

Monstermum schrieb:


> .........Dass die Jugend jetzt bis April auf Ihr T-Shirt warten muss finde ich ein No-go.



Ich kann hier nur für uns schreiben, möchte aber zum Ausdruck bringen, dass mein Sohn sehr enttäuscht und traurig darüber ist, das der Gewinner nicht zeitnah geehrt wird.

Wer sich noch an seine Schulzeit erinnern kann und dann die 6Wochen Sommerferien nimmt (für mich war das damals sehr lang, heute vergehen 6 Wochen im Flug), der kann sich auch vorstellen, was der lange Zeitraum bis April 2017 für die Kids und Jugendlichen bedeutet - viele werden sich wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich wertgeschätzt fühlen bzw. um den Lohn ihrer Leistung betrogen - das kann nicht im Interesse der C4MTB liegen.

Stellt euch mal vor Deutschland wird Fußballweltmeister und 4 Jahre später, im Rahmen des ersten Spiels der nachfolgenden WM, findet dann die Pokalübergabe statt oder der Wimbledon-Sieger erhält seinen Pokal erst bei der nächsten Veranstaltung im Folgejahr - welchen Wert hat diese Ehrung dann noch wirklich?

Mein Vorschlag wäre, ein nettes Anschreiben zu verfassen, die Pokale mit Urkunde, T-Shirt  und Sachgeschenk, vielleicht auch ein kleines Nikolaus/Weihnachtsgeschenk dazu, in ein Paket zu verpacken und an die Gewinner zu versenden. Vielleicht kann jeder Empfänger dann noch ein Photo von sich mit dem Pokal schießen und ihr stellt es auf der Homepage oder in einem neuen Fred ein.

Ihr müsst dazu lediglich über euren Schatten springen und es tun - dies ist sicherlich nicht zum Nachteil der C4MTB und würde eine gewisse Größe zeigen.

Just My 2 Cent!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (30. Oktober 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag wäre, ein nettes Anschreiben zu verfassen, die Pokale mit Urkunde, T-Shirt  und Sachgeschenk, vielleicht auch ein kleines Nikolaus/Weihnachtsgeschenk dazu, in ein Paket zu verpacken und an die Gewinner zu versenden. Vielleicht kann jeder Empfänger dann noch ein Photo von sich mit dem Pokal schießen und ihr stellt es auf der Homepage oder in einem neuen Fred ein.
> 
> 
> Ihr müsst dazu lediglich über euren Schatten springen und es tun - dies ist sicherlich nicht zum Nachteil der C4MTB und würde eine gewisse Größe zeigen.




Wären ja nur ca. 60 Pakete die gepackt und versendet werden müssten. Noch dazu müsste ja "nur" jemand über seinen Schatten springen, einige Stunden sich um die Zusammenstellung der T-Shirts, der Pokale, der Sachpreise und noch bissel Weihnachtsgeschenke kümmern. Kann man natürlich als Gegenleistung für eine Startgebühr von 0 Euro erwarten und mit einem Turnier bei dem es um Milliarden geht vergleichen. Das verrückte dabei ist, dieses oder ähnliches wurde sogar von einigen Orga-Mitglied vorbereitet, doch leider gab es nur 9 (7 Pokalempfänger) Leute die ihre Zeit zur Abholung hergeben wollten.


Ja es ist sehr sehr schade das Kids traurig sind aber man sollte die Kirche im Dorf lassen. (meine private Meinung)


Doch ist in der Auflistung der Erwartung der Preise die Frage für mich eingebaut, was wären Teilnehmer denn bereit zu bezahlen für eine Challenge-Wertung mit eben solchen Gegenleistungen.


Wenn ich mir nun die ganzen Posts durchlese sind sich fast alle einig die Kommunikation muss verbessert werden, denke dies ist notiert.


------------------------------------------------------------------

Lizenz wird oft angesprochen, dazu mal meine Antwort als Mit-Organisator eines Rennens.


Wir sind als einer der ältesten reinen Radsportvereine (Gründungsjahr 1890) letztes Jahr aus dem BDR ausgetreten. Dies wurde sogar ohne Gegenstimmen in der JHV entschieden. Wir haben für unsere Mitglieder und 4-stelligen Zahlung einfach keine passende Gegenleistung erhalten.

Doch selbst wenn wir mal die finanziellen Aspekte außen vor lassen, so hat bei uns derzeit einfach keiner Lust sich mit dem Regelwerk des BDR auseinanderzusetzen und am Veranstaltungstag noch Kommissare zu bespaßen mit Auflagen eben aus diesem Regelwerk. Und die Hobbyfahrer mit vielen unnützen Themen zu belasten. Dazu wäre eigentlich alle Veranstalter die ihr Rennen beim BDR melden verpflichtet, habe ich bisher allerdings erst einmal erlebt. So hat z.b. der Kommissar in Bad Harzburg dieses Jahr die Hobbyfahrer ermahnt und mit Ausschluss gedroht, weil diese nicht in der vorgeschriebenen Zone ihre Flaschen gewechselt haben oder fremde Hilfe beim Schlauchwechsel angenommen haben. Er hatte ja as Recht auf seiner Seite aber woher sollen Hobbyfahrer die einfach ihren Spaß wollen dies wissen? Ja, das ist Motivation für Hobbyfahrer… Angemeldet hat sich wohl keiner dieser Hobbyfahrer über Rad.net sondern über die Veranstaltungshomepage.

Der BDR sollte seine Leute im Bereich MTB fahren lassen wo sie wollen und erst ab einem bestimmten Niveau eine „Leistungs“-Lizenz vorschreiben. Landesmeisterschaften aufwärts (aus meiner Sicht) so wie es im Ausland eben auch geregelt ist. Was dort immer von allen als „Lizenz“ gewertet wird ist oft nicht anderes wie die Mitgliedschaft in einem Verein der einem Radsportverband angehört.

Und solange jeder X-Beliebige im MTB-Radsport eine Lizenz ziehen kann und dies obwohl einige unfähig sind mit ihrem Fahrrad einen kleinen Hang fahrend zu bewältigen, ist dies aus meiner Sicht ein Papier ohne Sinn was nur Kosten verursacht.  

Nun noch eine kleine Rechnung was uns als kleiner Verein derzeit ein Lizenzstart regulär ca. kosten würde. Jahresbeiträge BDR tief angesetzt ca. 1.000,- + 300,- Kommissare + Schulungen fürs Regelwerk 200,-. 5 Altersklassen weiblein/männlein macht 30 Pokale also ca. weitere 400,- €. Zusammen 1.900,- € / 15,- € Startgebühr = 127 benötigte Lizenzfahrer um die entstandenen Kosten zu deckeln. Die Rechnung sieht natürlich sofort anders aus wenn der Verein eh im BDR ist.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Interessen sehe ich derzeit für mich 0,0 vom BDR vertreten. Da macht die Unterstützung von DIMB und ähnliche derzeit mehr Sinn für mich. Gehört aber nicht hier her.

Also was müsste geändert werden 2017 für die Challenge?  Kann ja nicht nur Lizenz und Kommunikation sein, oder doch?


----------



## Monstermum (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde den Vorschlag von Stoni gut. Wenigstens der Jugend Ihr T-Shirt schicken, dann können die das über das Bett hängen. Das sind dann auch keine 60 Pakete. Pokal dann von mir aus bei einer Siegerehrung im April.

Warum haben wir uns nicht zur Siegerehrung angemeldet?????? Weil erstens erst eine Woche vorher überhaupt was klar war.
2. Famileninterne Diskussion. Kind nicht volljährig... müsste von Papa gefahren werden. OK... Radtour Teilnahme ja/nein? Was für ne Strecke wird das? Wwie lang wie schwer welches Tempo? Wenn da nur challenge sieger mitfahren, ist das für Kinder und Jugendliche und Begleitpapas die sonst keine Rennen fahren machbar? Wir wären gekommen, wenn das alles besser geklärt wäre. 

3. Andere Sieger auf dem Rennen in PEine gefragt...was macht IHr? Antworten: "2,5 Std Anfahrt für nen Pokal...ne"..."wir haben schon was anderes vor, Rennen in sowieso" "Ist mein Kind überhaupt auf dem Treppchen????" 

Also, es ist auf das Infochaos zurückzuführen, nicht auf Unwillen den Pokal zu holen.


----------



## h0rst99 (30. Oktober 2016)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Also was müsste geändert werden 2017 für die Challenge?  Kann ja nicht nur Lizenz und Kommunikation sein, oder doch?



Webseite / Außendarstellung


----------



## MTBmarkoT (30. Oktober 2016)

Leute ernsthaft kostenloser Versand????
Willkommen im haben will Land.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (30. Oktober 2016)

Man könnte es auch erweitern auf
 "keiner will was machen aber jeder will was haben"

Ich bin immer noch für
1. interessante Strecken
2. Termin Überschneidungen mit großen Veranstaltungen vermeiden
3. Aussendarstellung verbessern, Werbung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergsieger (30. Oktober 2016)

Wegen der T-Shirts könnte das Orgateam ja darüber nachdenken, 
die T-Shirts beim nächsten Orgatreffen auszgeben. 

Teilnehmer denen es wichtig ist, die Shirts früher zu bekommen, könnten diese dann abholen,
nach vorheriger Anmeldung/Absprache 

Der Aufwand sollte für die Organisatoren relativ gering sein.


----------



## Berrrnd (30. Oktober 2016)

ich bin zwar in den letzten jahren nur vereinzelte rennen der serie gefahren, und dieses jahr gar keins, aber die zeiten waren auch mal anders. vielleicht bekommt man das ja wieder hin.

da ich nächstes jahr wohl mal wieder eine vernünftige saison fahren möchte, gebe ich auch mal meinen senf dazu.

*t-shirts*
ich habe hier viele t-shirts von veranstaltungen, vor allem aus grafschaft, im schrank und nur die wenigsten passen vernünftig.

in grafschaft gibt es immer shirts von fruit of the loom. größe war immer M. da ich etwas schmaler geworden bin, habe ich mich bei der letzten anmeldung für S entschieden. tja, die haben leider das modell gewechselt. nun sitzt es hauteng. vom alten modell würde S passen.
das selbe in willingen.

beim pweg marathon gabs mal ein funktionsshirt. größe M, wie immer. ist ein schönes bettlacken.

beim endurothon in diesem jahr habe ich mich für größe M entschieden. hmm, könnte auch ein großes L sein.

=> da verzichte ich gerne drauf, und freue mich über eine geringere startgebühr.

*pokale*
wer von den ü18 fahrern macht sich wirklich was aus einem einfachen blechpokal?

vor 5-7 jahren habe ich das ein oder andere mal auf dem podium gestanden. fast immer gabs einen blechpokal.
wisst ihr was als einziges überlebt hat? die hölzerne himmelsleiter vom race to sky. das andere ist alles im müll gelandet.

=> verzichtet doch lieber auf die blechdinger, und zur endabrechnung gibt es dann was schönes selbstgemachtes.

*strecken*
ich mag eher technische strecken (endurothon), allerdings ist die challenge eine serie für jedermann, und sollte auch für jeden fahrbar sein.
vielleicht kann man technische passagen einbauen, aber auch einen chickenway anbieten.
dann beim start eine durchsage wie beim nrw fun cup, "wenn ihr die passagen nicht fahrt, dann nehmt den chickenway, schiebt aber bitte nicht durch die technische passage." da halten sich auch die meisten dran.

ein besonderes highlight waren die 8h von barntrup. 
es ist einfach ein unbeschreibliches gefühl, wenn du als letzter über die startlinie rollst und im rennverlauf immer weiter nach vorne kommst, angetrieben von den vor dir fahrenden, und irgendwann überholst du den ersten in deiner altersklasse. unvergesslich!

ähnlich auch die 3h von detmold.

=> von den steckenlängen würde ich mir rennen mit 60 bis 80 km wünschen, da der motor immer erst warmlaufen muss.
oder ein schickes mehrstündiges rennen auf einem rundkurs auf dem sich die streckenteile immer mal wieder recht nahe kommen und man die gegner sieht.


----------



## bjanbi (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich nicht alle Antworten intensiv gelesen habe. Deswegen bitte ich um Nachsicht, wenn ich eventuell etwas erwähne, was bereits andere angemerkt haben. Dieses Jahr bin ich zum ersten Mal die Serie mitgefahren, weil ich bislang jedes Jahr eine Lizenz gezogen hatte und deswegen in der Wertung keine Berücksichtigung gefunden hätte. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass der BDR den Lizenzfahrern die Teilnahme an Hobbyrennen nicht verbieten würde und damit die C4MTB-Serie für alle offen wäre. Damit würde gleichermaßen die Anzahl der Starter und das sportliche Niveau steigen. Wahrscheinlich ist das aber eine utopische Vorstellung.
Vorab ein Lob. Mir hat die Serie viel Spaß gemacht, und ich hoffe auf ein Fortbestehen im kommenden Jahr. Natürlich gibt es immer noch Verbesserungspotential. Die späte Absage des Rennens in Berlepsch und späte Bestätigung des Rennens in Boffzen waren schon etwas unglücklich. In Hellental soll es ja 2017 im kommenden Jahr eine neue Strecke geben; das muss auch sein, weil sie bislang viel zu wenig selektiv ist. Was ich immer nervig finde (nicht nur bei der Challenge!) ist das stundenlange Warten auf die Siegerehrung. Da würde ich mir zeitnahe Durchführungen wünschen mit einem verläßlichen Zeitplan (muß doch möglich sein; die Rennen starten in aller Regel doch auch pünktlich). Originelle Auszeichnungen wie in Peine sind wesentlich schöner als Blechpokale. Ein langes Rennen wie die 8h von Barntrup wäre auch schön. Die Zusammenlegung mit dem Harz-Cup würde ich nicht begrüßen; das können ruhig zwei separate Serien bleiben. Ein Punkteschema wie bei der marathonman-europe-Serie, wo die eigene Zeit ins Verhältnis zur Siegerzeit gesetzt wird, motiviert meines Erachtens mehr als Punkte für Platzierungen.


----------



## xbiker1000 (31. Oktober 2016)

bjanbi schrieb:


> Ein Punkteschema wie bei der marathonman-europe-Serie,



Hab ich mir grade mal angeschaut .... Finde ich wirklich gut.... Für die C4MTB könnte ich mir noch gut vorstellen, dass man einfach sagt, dass die Anzahl der nicht BDR gemeldeten Rennen = anzahl Streichergebnisse ist.


----------



## h0rst99 (31. Oktober 2016)

Ich hab mir das Punkteschema nicht angeschaut, bin aber der Meinung, dass es so einfach wie möglich sein sollte: Stichwort: Nachvollziehbarkeit !

Ein zweiter Platz sollte immer so viel wert sein wie ein zweiter Platz, unabhängig vom Abstand zum Sieger.

Auch hier können die großen Serien wieder als Bsp dienen:

Formel 1, MotoGP, XCO WorldCup, Ski WorldCup....

Diese Liste ließe sich unendlich weiterführen, überall gibts Punkte für die Platzierung.


----------



## Berrrnd (31. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir grade mal angeschaut .... Finde ich wirklich gut.... Für die C4MTB könnte ich mir noch gut vorstellen, dass man einfach sagt, dass die Anzahl der nicht BDR gemeldeten Rennen = anzahl Streichergebnisse ist.


als erstes sollte man sich gedanken über die klassen machen, und dann über die streichergebnisse.
was wird zusammen gewertet?

wenn lizenzfahrer eine eigene wertung haben, kann man sie auch komplett einzeln betrachten.
=> wenige lizenzrennen = wenig streichergebnisse für lizenzfahrer
wenn, mal angenommen die hälfte der rennen ist beim bdr gemeldet (4/8), es auch gleichzeitig bedeutet, dass die hobbyfahrer dann 4 streichergebnisse haben, passt da was nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbiker1000 (31. Oktober 2016)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Ein zweiter Platz sollte immer so viel wert sein wie ein zweiter Platz, unabhängig vom Abstand zum Sieger.
> 
> Auch hier können die großen Serien wieder als Bsp dienen:
> 
> Formel 1, MotoGP, XCO WorldCup, Ski WorldCup....



Da wird aber auch immer nur eine Stecke angeboten ... Das Ziel einer Serie ist meiner Ansicht nach das motivieren/generieren von Startern für die einzelnen Rennen. Wenn ich aber z.B. in Hellental ein Großteil des Starterfeldes von vorne herein ausschließe, dann muss ich mich als Veranstalter fragen, ob das Ziel nicht verfehlt wird.


----------



## Stoni (31. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir grade mal angeschaut .... Finde ich wirklich gut.... Für die C4MTB könnte ich mir noch gut vorstellen, dass man einfach sagt, dass die Anzahl der nicht BDR gemeldeten Rennen = anzahl Streichergebnisse ist.



Dann hättest du einen deutlichen Anreiz für mehr Lizenzfahrer in der Serie geschaffen und wahrscheinlich auch mehr Motivation daran teilzunehmen.....


----------



## trauchhaus (31. Oktober 2016)

Da hier auch die Rosbacher Challenge angesprochen wurde... 

Ich bin der Meinung das es nicht so schwer ist an dieses Niveau heranzukommen. Zwar wird die Challenge selbst von einer Agentur organisiert, hauptsächlich profitiert sie aber von der professionellen Durchführung der einzelnen Rennveranstalter. Infos zur Serie selbst sind eher Mangelware, die Webseite recht dürftig und nicht immer Topaktuell bzw. dauert der Ergebnisdienst etwas. Facebookseite oder News gibt es gänzlich nicht.


----------



## h0rst99 (31. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Da wird aber auch immer nur eine Stecke angeboten ... Das Ziel einer Serie ist meiner Ansicht nach das motivieren/generieren von Startern für die einzelnen Rennen. Wenn ich aber z.B. in Hellental ein Großteil des Starterfeldes von vorne herein ausschließe, dann muss ich mich als Veranstalter fragen, ob das Ziel nicht verfehlt wird.



Deshalb wird die Cup-Wertung bei der Rosbacher Bike Challenge zB auf der Mittelstrecke gewertet. Ein guter Kompromiss, wie ich finde und insgesamt die wohl die beste Lösung.

Andere Idee wäre, für jede Distanz (kurz/mittel/lang) eine eigene Wertung. Klar ist man als Fahrer dann auf eine Distanz festgelegt, finde ich aber auch nicht so schlimm.

Ein streckenumfassendes Punktesystem, welches die Langdistanzen gegenüber den Kurzdistanzen aufwertet, finde ich persönlich überhaupt nicht gut. Das ist so in etwa, als würde man bei Olympia die 100m zusammen mit dem Marathon werten. Es gibt Spezialisten auf allen Streckenlängen, und so etwas wäre beim Triathlon zB auch völlig ausgeschlossen.


----------



## chris29 (31. Oktober 2016)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Und solange jeder X-Beliebige im MTB-Radsport eine Lizenz ziehen kann und dies obwohl einige unfähig sind mit ihrem Fahrrad einen kleinen Hang fahrend zu bewältigen, ist dies aus meiner Sicht ein Papier ohne Sinn was nur Kosten verursacht.
> 
> Nun noch eine kleine Rechnung was uns als kleiner Verein derzeit ein Lizenzstart regulär ca. kosten würde. Jahresbeiträge BDR tief angesetzt ca. 1.000,- + 300,- Kommissare + Schulungen fürs Regelwerk 200,-. 5 Altersklassen weiblein/männlein macht 30 Pokale also ca. weitere 400,- €. Zusammen 1.900,- € / 15,- € Startgebühr = 127 benötigte Lizenzfahrer um die entstandenen Kosten zu deckeln. Die Rechnung sieht natürlich sofort anders aus wenn der Verein eh im BDR ist.
> 
> ...




Da hast Du einen Fehler in deiner Rechnung, Frank! Den bei 127 Lizenzfahrern, musst Du einiges an Siegpremien berappen ;-) 







Je nach angebotenen Klassen, kommtt da noch richtig etwas zusammen.... Pokale kann man sich dabei speren, für die Lizenzfahrer reichen dann auch Medaillen. Und bei CC-Rennen max. 15€ Nenngeld.... :-(


----------



## h0rst99 (31. Oktober 2016)

chris29 schrieb:


> Da hast Du einen Fehler in deiner Rechnung, Frank! Den bei 127 Lizenzfahrern, musst Du einiges an Siegpremien berappen ;-)



Die Rechnung ist sowieso fehlerhaft, richtig wäre: 127 Starter !


----------



## bjanbi (31. Oktober 2016)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Andere Idee wäre, für jede Distanz (kurz/mittel/lang) eine eigene Wertung. Klar ist man als Fahrer dann auf eine Distanz festgelegt, finde ich aber auch nicht so schlimm.
> 
> Ein streckenumfassendes Punktesystem, welches die Langdistanzen gegenüber den Kurzdistanzen aufwertet, finde ich persönlich überhaupt nicht gut. Das ist so in etwa, als würde man bei Olympia die 100m zusammen mit dem Marathon werten. Es gibt Spezialisten auf allen Streckenlängen, und so etwas wäre beim Triathlon zB auch völlig ausgeschlossen.



Genau deswegen finde ich ja das Punktesystem so gut, weil man sich die Streckenlänge je nach Belieben wählen kann und trotzdem alle in einer Punktewertung gemeinsam Berücksichtigung finden. Wenn man die Maximal-Punkte einigermaßen ähnlich (oder sogar gleich?) ansetzt, hat auch jeder eine Chance; zum Beispiel:
Langstrecke: 10.000 Punkte
Mittelstrecke: 9.500 Punkte
Kurzstrecke: 9.000 Punkte


----------



## h0rst99 (31. Oktober 2016)

bjanbi schrieb:


> Genau deswegen finde ich ja das Punktesystem so gut, weil man sich die Streckenlänge je nach Belieben wählen kann und trotzdem alle in einer Punktewertung gemeinsam Berücksichtigung finden. Wenn man die Maximal-Punkte einigermaßen ähnlich (oder sogar gleich?) ansetzt, hat auch jeder eine Chance; zum Beispiel:
> Langstrecke: 10.000 Punkte
> Mittelstrecke: 9.500 Punkte
> Kurzstrecke: 9.000 Punkte



Aber warum soll sich ein Kurzstrecken-Spezialist mit einem Langstrecken-Spezialisten messen? Das sind aus meiner Sicht zwei völlig verschiedene Paar Schuhe.

Ich kenne auch sonst keine andere Sportart, in der unterschiedliche Distanzen zusammen gewertet werden... völlig undenkbar.


----------



## mw.dd (31. Oktober 2016)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch sonst keine andere Sportart, in der unterschiedliche Distanzen zusammen gewertet werden... völlig undenkbar.



Ich kenne sogar Wettkampfformen, in denen völlig unterschiedliche Sportarten gemeinsam gewertet werden 
Nennt man "Vielseitigkeit" oder "Mehrkampf" oder...
Dagegen ist Kurz- vs. Langstrecke wie "in die Vollen" vs. "Abräumen" beim Kegeln


----------



## xbiker1000 (31. Oktober 2016)

chris29 schrieb:


> Da hast Du einen Fehler in deiner Rechnung, Frank! Den bei 127 Lizenzfahrern, musst Du einiges an Siegpremien berappen ;-)



Marathon ist da das Stichwort .... Ein Marathon Rennen ist wie ein Jedermann Rennen auf der Straße. Auch nach BDR Regelwerk braucht man keine Preisgelder nach diesem Schema zahlen und kann das Nenngeld frei wählen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (31. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Marathon ist da das Stichwort .... Ein Marathon Rennen ist wie ein Jedermann Rennen auf der Straße. Auch nach BDR Regelwerk braucht man keine Preisgelder nach diesem Schema zahlen und kann das Nenngeld frei wählen


Genau!  Als Jedermannrennen anmelden und dann können Hobby-und Lizenzfahrer gemeinsam gewertet werden.  Anmelden muss man es dennoch beim BDR...


----------



## xbiker1000 (31. Oktober 2016)

chris29 schrieb:


> Genau!  Als Jedermannrennen anmelden und dann können Hobby-und Lizenzfahrer gemeinsam gewertet werden.  Anmelden muss man es dennoch beim BDR...



Bei den Rennen dürfen eh nur Hobbyfahrer mit oder ohne Lizenz starten ... Die paar Profis mit A Lizenz dürfen da nicht fahren.


----------



## chris29 (31. Oktober 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Bei den Rennen dürfen eh nur Hobbyfahrer mit oder ohne Lizenz starten ... Die paar Profis mit A Lizenz dürfen da nicht fahren.


Ich glaube, die A-Fahrer könnte man verschmerzen....


----------



## Ausdauersport (31. Oktober 2016)

(Bezug Post #25, der Vorschlag der Challenge Wertung)
Amüsant, eine AK 40+. Vielleicht ist Euch noch nicht aufgefallen, dass der Pillenknick nach 1966 kam, also die weitaus stärksten Jahrgänge dieses Landes ever inzwischen 50 Jahre alt sind. Wenn die keine Siegchancen in irgendwas haben, dann starten die auch nicht mehr. Wieviel Starter fallen dann weg? Nicht umsonst waren in den letzten 15 Jahren die AK 40-50 doch die mit den meisten Teilnehmern, inzwischen dürfte sich das in Richtung Ü50 schieben - wenn die Leute nicht ganz aufhören mit diesem sehr zeitintensiven Sport.
In den nordischen Ländern gibt es in den nordischen Disziplinen sogar 5-Jahres Klassen. Man kann auch dem überbordenden Ehrungen einen Riegel vorschieben, in dem man sich an Wettkampfregeln hält und nur dann separat wertet, wenn es eine Mindestanzahl vor Teilnehmern in der AK gibt, ansonsten schlägt man die der nächst "jüngeren" AK zu.
Wenn wir das ganz "gender-gerecht" auch auf die weiblichen Starter anwenden, dann werden bei kleinen Rennen alle weiblichen Starter über 18 zusammen gewertet und man hat auch da nicht Podien mit 1. und 2. Platz von zwei Startern der AK.
Also: Diskutiert munter weiter und findet eine Lösung, die nicht das Geld von einer Gruppe zur anderen verschiebt und die allen sportlich gerecht wird, ohne eine Diskriminierung.


----------



## h0rst99 (31. Oktober 2016)

Ähh, ja ....  ?!


----------



## Ausdauersport (31. Oktober 2016)

Und ich wiederhole mich auch noch einmal gerne: Man könnte verschiedene Streckenlängen sehr wohl in einer Gesamtwertung zusammenfassen. Man muss nur etwas Rechnen und Denken. Sicher wird man nicht jeden Eventualfall vorher bedenken können, aber grob:

I je länger die Strecke, desto wertvoller das Resultat
II je mehr Starter, desto wertvoller das Resultat
III  je größer der prozentuale Vorsprung, desto wertvoller das Resultat
IV je - fehlt noch was?

Jetzt könnte theoretisch der überlegene Sieg über eine Kurzstrecke vor 1000 Teilnehmern mehr wert sein, als der
Sieg auf der Langstrecke bei 7 Teilnehmern! Das hat man aber auch, wenn man die Rennen an verschiedenen Orten vergleicht.

Wenn man die Regelung einfach hält und die Ergebnisse schnell publiziert, wird das eine Eigendynamik bekommen. Es gibt evtl. nur den Langstreckenstarter (Regel 1) oder ein echt starker Langstreckenfahrer zieht in gut besetzte Teilnehmerfelder, um mit großen Vorsprüngen viele "Punkte" zu sammeln.

Und Abstauben bei Veranstaltungen in den Ferien bei 93 Teilnehmern führt auch nicht zu einer Verzerrung der Serie. Regel II sorgt dafür, dass absolut weniger Punkte für diesen "geschenkten" Sieg ausgeschüttet werden.

Die Beispiele Formel I und Ski Weltcup verfangen schon deshalb nicht, weil dort aus anderen Gründen IMMER alle Teilnehmer der Serie am Start sind - ihre Sponsoringverträge erlauben ihnen einfach keinen Urlaub. Das ist hier aber anders. Wir suchen ja gerade nach einer Regel oder Motivation, die es für möglichst viele potentielle Starter (mit und ohne Lizenz, Frauen und Männer, In- und Ausländer) attraktiv macht, an allen Rennen der Serie teilzunehmen.


----------



## h0rst99 (31. Oktober 2016)

Ausdauersport schrieb:


> Und ich wiederhole mich auch noch einmal gerne: Man könnte verschiedene Streckenlängen sehr wohl in einer Gesamtwertung zusammenfassen. Man muss nur etwas Rechnen und Denken. Sicher wird man nicht jeden Eventualfall vorher bedenken können, aber grob:
> 
> I je länger die Strecke, desto wertvoller das Resultat
> II je mehr Starter, desto wertvoller das Resultat
> ...



... also wenn ich zb den Gesamtsieg in einer Serie anstrebe, fahre ich alle Rennen, fertig.

Zuviel Rechnerei und hätte wenn und aber machen es für mich hingegen völlig uninteressant.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (31. Oktober 2016)

Mir fehlt scheinbar das Grundverständnis, dass man um den Sieg fahren können muss, als Motivation zum Spaß haben auf dem Rad, bei einer Veranstaltung. Was wiederum daran liegen kann oder der Grund ist warum ich nicht auf einem Podium stehe.

Ich finde es super (Achtung keine Ironie) wenn ein Peter Hermann mir ständig am Hinterrad hängt bei einem Rundenrennen, ich kann ja nichts dafür, wenn er mich ständig überrunden muss. Dafür staune ich aber über die Leistung und Disziplin von ihm und würde nie auf die Idee kommen zu sagen mit ihm will ich nicht in einer Klasse fahren da ich dann keine Chance habe.

Beim letzten Event stand Andi Seewald (Sieger Salzkammergut Trophy) neben mir an der Startlinie und hat meinen gigantischen Schatten genossen, danach hat er mir auf 50 Kilometer über eine Stunde abgenommen. Ich fand’s trotzdem geil und hab mir danach 3 Bier reingepfiffen, er nur eins.

Wenn jemand mehr Disziplin an den Tag legt als ein anderer und dadurch schneller ist, dann ist dies so, egal ob Lizenz oder was weiß ich fürn Papier.

Wenn man natürlich nur zu einem Rennen/Event fährt bei dem man sich Chancen auf das Podest ausgerechnet hat, dann sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn man in Zukunft nur noch zu 3. an der Startlinie steht. Was ja passieren könnte wenn alle so denken. Und ob es dann noch Veranstaltung geben würde ist noch eine ganz andere Sache.

Zum Glück gibt es aber auch noch viele die scheinbar so wie ich denken, denn sonst gebe es bei manchen Events keine 500 Starter pro Altersklasse.

Ehre wem Ehre gebührt, solange ich das Kuchenbüffet erobern kann, in diesem Sinne Erlebnis vor Ergebnis! 


Damit für mich persönlich die Challenge wieder interessanter würde, bräuchte ich die Wahlfreiheit überall auf die Langstrecke gehen zu dürfen. Oder zumindest auf die längste Strecke die ich mir zutrauen würde, in entsprechenden Vorgaben zu erreichen.


----------



## xbiker1000 (1. November 2016)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Wenn man natürlich nur zu einem Rennen/Event fährt bei dem man sich Chancen auf das Podest ausgerechnet hat, dann sollte man sich nicht wundern, wenn man in Zukunft nur noch zu 3. an der Startlinie steht. Was ja passieren könnte wenn alle so denken. Und ob es dann noch Veranstaltung geben würde ist noch eine ganz andere Sache.
> 
> Zum Glück gibt es aber auch noch viele die scheinbar so wie ich denken, denn sonst gebe es bei manchen Events keine 500 Starter pro Altersklasse.



Wir haben im Team immer öfter die Situation, dass wir beim Kaffee vor dem Rennen schon die Ergebnisliste fertig haben.... Es gibt nichts langweiligeres ...

Mann muss Ergebnisse auch werten können. Über einen 7. Platz in Willingen freue ich mich tausend mal mehr, als über einen Sieg bei einem umliegenden Rennen mit 10 Minuten Vorsprung. Wir meiden sogar schon Rennen, wo keine Konkurrents auf der Startliste steht.

Es muss bis zum Schluss spannend sein. Und bei der C4MTB konnte man sich nach dem 2. Rennen meist auch schon sicher sein, wer am Ende gewinnt. Und das war der Grund, warum ich zu nicht Lizenz Zeiten nicht mehr gestartet bin ...

Zu 100% deiner Meinung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (1. November 2016)

Ich denke, dass der Großteil der bisherigen Antworten nicht oder nur bedingt zu einer höheren Teilnehmerzahl beiträgt.
Die bisherigen Kommentare scheinen fast ausschließlich von Podestfahrern zu kommen. 
Die meisten Biker, die ich unterwegs Treffe (auch Gruppen) fahren zum Spaß oder Ausgleich zum Job etc. Diese Leute würden nicht wegen eines neuen Punktesystems teilnehmen wollen. 
Ein Blick auf die Ergebnisse zeigt auch dass das Mittelfeld schon einen erheblichen Rückstand auf den Sieger hat. 
Es müsste sich m.E. mehr auf die Masse konzentriert werden, als auf die wenigen Topfahrer. Eine kurze Strecke ist da nicht zum Starten motivierend (Rundkurs bei Kurzstrecke über mehrere Runden). Das "Familiäre" sollte bei den kleinen Rennen im Vordergrund stehen. Vielleicht auch ein paar örtliche Bikeshops, die ein paar Teile oder Bikes zum Testen ausstellen. Da lohnt die Anfahrt eher, wenn von Besuchern oder Teilnehmern noch Testfahrten nebenbei durchgeführt werden können. Natürlich keine Messe wie in Willingen, aber 2 oder 3 Bikeshops wäre schon ganz gut.


----------



## Ausdauersport (1. November 2016)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... also wenn ich zb den Gesamtsieg in einer Serie anstrebe, fahre ich alle Rennen, fertig.
> 
> Zuviel Rechnerei und hätte wenn und aber machen es für mich hingegen völlig uninteressant.



Lars, wer hat gesagt, dass Du rechnen musst, um die Punkte zu bekommen?
Wenn wir nicht alle Rennen über alle Distanzen über alle Teilnehmergruppen zu einer Challenge zusammenfassen, sind wir wieder da, wo wir jetzt gerade stehen. Challenge nur für Hobby und nur Mittelstrecken. Das Ziel ist es auch nicht, 2 oder 3 Wertungen (kurz/mittel/lang) zu machen, denke ich mal. Dann wären wir bei 30 Siegern am Ende des Jahres. Alles schon diskutiert. 

Wo ist jetzt Deine Idee, wie man das ganze attraktiver (nicht teurer) macht, außer: Alle Rennen - mit allen Nebenkosten - für Lizenzfahrer öffnen?

Ich haben keine Ahnung, ob die Challenge an sich die Einzelrennen attraktiver macht. Wenn das aber mal als Prämisse im Raum steht, dann
suchen wir hier eine Idee, wie das noch besser geht. 

Wir haben jetzt:

- bessere Außendarstellung (Webseite, Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, habe ich was vergessen)
- Bikemesse
- Challenge für alle (Jedermannrennen)
-


----------



## h0rst99 (1. November 2016)

Ausdauersport schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt Deine Idee, wie man das ganze attraktiver (nicht eurer) macht, außer: Alle Rennen - mit allen Nebenkosten - für Lizenzfahrer öffnen?
> 
> Ich haben keine Ahnung, ob die Challenge an sich die Einzelrennen attraktiver macht. Wenn das aber mal als Prämisse im Raum steht, dann
> suchen wir hier eine Idee, wie das noch besser geht.
> ...



Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole:

- alle Rennen öffnen für Lizenzfahrer / bringt mMn auf lange Sicht volle Startfelder, Stichwort: Nachhaltigkeit
- Punkteverteilung einfach und unkompliziert gestalten 
- Challengewertung Hobby/Lizenz gemeinsam
- Challengewertung auf eine Streckenlänge festlegen
- alle Rennen im Marathon-Format veranstalten / ggf. auch auf Rundkursen wie zB in Hellenthal

- dem ganzen Zeit zum entwickeln geben, da solche Prozesse eine Weile brauchen, um zu fruchten


----------



## Ausdauersport (1. November 2016)

NEIN, die Challengewertung auf eine Strecke festlegen hatten wir schon, hat den bisher hier im Forum und in der Challenge schon Aktiven nicht so gefallen.  Der Harz-Cup hatte auch eine Punktewertung, in der alle Strecken zusammengefasst waren. Das geht also. Die Challenge gibt es schon ein paar Jahre, es schaut so aus, als ob einige JETZT eine Frischzellenkur benötigen. Warten geht nicht.
Da die weitaus meisten Starter eh Mittelstrecke fahren, würde man dann bei genau der jetzigen Regel wieder ankommen. Ohne Lizenz.

Was interessiert Dich die Punkteregel? Es ist wie das Steuerwesen. Verstehst Du auch nicht und machst doch jedes Jahr eine Erklärung. 
Sie muss nur transparent sein, ob jemand sie im Kopf rechnen kann, interessiert doch niemanden!

NEIN, wir brauchen nicht noch 20 Marathons auf Forstwegen rund um den Solling, auch XCO-, 12h oder 8h-, Bergzeitfahren und andere Dinge sind interessant, wenn man denn seinen Horizont erweitern will. XCO Holzminden war eine nette Sache! 
Wenn Du aber in Kassel ein weiteres Rennen aus dem Boden stampfst, dann darf das gerne ein neuer Marathon sein  Ich bin dabei!

Wenn einer schreibt, er startet wegen der Konkurrenz lieber in Willingen, dann müssten die Challengerennen so attraktiv wie Willingen werden?
Ist das realistisch? Das geht mir auch so, aber nicht wegen der Konkurrenz, sondern weil ich in Willingen bisher nur einmal am Start war.

Jetzt kennt jeder unsere Meinung, wir beide werden die Challenge nicht retten. Man sollte versuchen mal die zu erreichen, die auf den Plätzen 20-2xx die wirklichen Veranstalter und Geldgeber dieser Rennen sind - die ganz normalen Hobbyfahrer. Was erwarten die wohl von einem Sonntag im Wald? Noch mal eine Umfrage im Netz? Hier im Forum sind wie viele Starter angemeldet? Wen erreichen wir hier wirklich? Ich (er)kenne fast alle persönlich. Alle Vielfahrer!


----------



## h0rst99 (1. November 2016)

Ausdauersport schrieb:


> NEIN, die Challengewertung auf eine Strecke festlegen hatten wir schon, hat den bisher hier im Forum und in der Challenge schon Aktiven nicht so gefallen.  Der Harz-Cup hatte auch eine Punktewertung, in der alle Strecken zusammengefasst waren. Das geht also. Die Challenge gibt es schon ein paar Jahre, es schaut so aus, als ob einige JETZT eine Frischzellenkur benötigen. Warten geht nicht.
> Da die weitaus meisten Starter eh Mittelstrecke fahren, würde man dann bei genau der jetzigen Regel wieder ankommen. Ohne Lizenz.



Das Wertungssystem des Harz-Cup wertet die Langstrecke gegenüber der Kurzstrecke erheblich auf. Völlig unsinnig, wie ich finde. Warum ist es mehr Wert, 5 Stunden an der Schwelle rumzudümpeln (Achtung: Sarkasmus; ), als 2 Stunden volles Rohr im roten Bereich zu ballern? Die drei Distanzen haben nichts miteinander zu tun, das ist wie ein Vergleich Äpfel gegen Birnen. Und die eine ist nicht mehr wert, nur weil man länger unterwegs ist. Meine Meinung.

Von 'Warten' habe ich auch nicht geredet, sondern von 'Veränderung und den Ergebnissen Zeit geben', das ist ein Unterschied 



Ausdauersport schrieb:


> Was interessiert Dich die Punkteregel? Es ist wie das Steuerwesen. Verstehst Du auch nicht und machst doch jedes Jahr eine Erklärung.
> Sie muss nur transparent sein, ob jemand sie im Kopf rechnen kann, interessiert doch niemanden!



Ich will das System nachvollziehen und berechnen können, wenn es sein muss auch während dem Rennen 



Ausdauersport schrieb:


> NEIN, wir brauchen nicht noch 20 Marathons auf Forstwegen rund um den Solling, auch XCO-, 12h oder 8h-, Bergzeitfahren und andere Dinge sind interessant, wenn man denn seinen Horizont erweitern will. XCO Holzminden war eine nette Sache!
> Wenn Du aber in Kassel ein weiteres Rennen aus dem Boden stampfst, dann darf das gerne ein neuer Marathon sein  Ich bin dabei!



Verschiedene Formate wirken meiner Meinung nach sehr unattraktiv und ... 'unprofessionell' - so etwas sieht nicht nach einer ernstzunehmenden Rennserie aus und würde mich eher abschrecken.


----------



## Ausdauersport (1. November 2016)

Das was Du als "unprofessionell" beschreibst, finde ich flexibel. Und wenn die Evolution uns eines lehrt, dann dass Flexibilität immer gewinnt. 
Lass uns die wirkliche Mehrheit der Teilnehmer befragen, nicht die 10 Lizenzfahrer zwischen Dassel und Kassel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bjanbi (1. November 2016)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Ich will das System nachvollziehen und berechnen können, wenn es sein muss auch während dem Rennen


Das ist das Beste, was ich seit langem gehört habe. Auf die Idee, meinen Punktestand während des Rennens zu berechnen, wäre ich auch nicht von alleine gekommen...
Nein, jetzt im Ernst. Ich sehe das so wie "Ausdauersport", dass es von Vorteil ist, wenn es unabhängig von der gewählten Streckenlänge, pro AK nur eine Gesamtwertung gibt. Der Harz-Cup und die marathonman-europe-Serie (mme) zeigen meines Erachtens, dass das sehr gut funktioniert.
Darüberhinaus, wie schon oft erwähnt wurde, würde ich eine Öffnung für Lizenz- und NoLizenz-Fahrer begrüßen. Verläßliche und frühzeitige Ausschreibungen, straffes Zeitmanagement inklusive der Siegerehrungen, lieber Sachpreise als Pokale, und auch ein wenig PublicRelation (Werbung). Die Fischteichhölle zeigt doch, wie es geht. Die Rennankündigung stand sogar in der "bike".


----------



## Ausdauersport (1. November 2016)

Und vielleicht auch noch eine Version der Ausschreibung/Webseite ein englischer Sprache? Diese Stadt ist voller Studenten aus aller Herren Länder. Auch das Thema "wie bekommen wir die Holländer nach Südniedersachsen?" fängt man da gleich mit ab.


----------



## Berrrnd (1. November 2016)

wenn man alle rennen für lizenzfahrer öffnen wollen würde, was bedeutet das dann für die vereine?
- kosten
- auflagen
- anforderungen an die strecke

wie sieht es mit dem letzten punkt aus?
für xco rennen gibt es genaue vorgaben über streckenlänge und dauer der rennen in den einzelnen klassen.
gibt es sowas auch zu marathons?


----------



## Ausdauersport (1. November 2016)

Man war hier auf das Thema Jedermannrennen gekommen.

http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/wb-strassenrennsport_03-2015.pdf

Kapitel 12. Jedermannrennen. Das ist aber nur für die Strasse gültig. Die aktuelle WB MTB liegt hier und ich finde keine Regularien für Jedermannrennen im MTB Sport. Als nicht-Lizenzfahrer habe ich in Willingen 2014 regelwidrig eine Geldprämie gewonnen , lese ich gerade mit Vergnügen...

http://www.rad-net.de/html/verwaltung/reglements/wb-mtb-04_2016_v2.pdf

Aber immerhin auf Seite 19 für XCM:

(2) Lizenzierte und nichtlizenzierte Fahrer/innen können zusammen starten. 

Der Rest lese sich jeder potentielle Veranstalter aus dem WB heraus..


----------



## Monstermum (2. November 2016)

Die Kombination aus verschiedenen Formaten ist doch gerade das Reizvolle. CC wie Bad Salzdetfuth oder Holzminden sind doch gerade für technisch starke Fahrer von Vorteil. Wer das nicht mag, kann es ja als Streichergebnis setzen. Man muss ja auch mal an die Zuschauer denken, die dann Verpflegung konsumieren und Einnahmen bringen. neuhaus z. B ist sowohl für Fahrer mtllerweile totlangweilig, weil immer die selbe Strecke und als Zuschauer braucht man nicht hinfahren, da man die Fahrer ja nur am Start und nach Stunden im Ziel bewundern darf. 

Zum Thema Streckenlänge... echte Hobbyfahrer schrecken Zwangslängen über 30 km ab. Da sollte kein Zwang für Langstrecke entstehen.


----------



## xbiker1000 (2. November 2016)

Monstermum schrieb:


> Zum Thema Streckenlänge... echte Hobbyfahrer schrecken Zwangslängen über 30 km ab. Da sollte kein Zwang für Langstrecke entstehen.



Da werfe ich mal in den Raum, dass die 20Km Stecke beim Rennen in Hellental ehr schlecht angenommen wird und hier nicht mal 10% der Gesamtstarter starten. Wir werden die Stecke im nächsten Jahr streichen.


----------



## Stoni (2. November 2016)

...macht ihr dann 40, 60, 80 km?


----------



## xbiker1000 (2. November 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> ...macht ihr dann 40, 60, 80 km?



Wir arbeiten aktuell an einer neuen Strecke. Genaueres möchte ich noch nicht sagen, da die Genehmigungsverfahren noch laufen.


----------



## Monstermum (2. November 2016)

Dann bedenkt aber bitte auch, dass U15 U17 auch irgendwas fahren muss. Da sind die 20 gerade richtig.


----------



## xbiker1000 (2. November 2016)

Monstermum schrieb:


> Dann bedenkt aber bitte auch, dass U15 U17 auch irgendwas fahren muss. Da sind die 20 gerade richtig.



Das haben wir natürlich im Blick ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (2. November 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten aktuell an einer neuen Strecke. Genaueres möchte ich noch nicht sagen, da die Genehmigungsverfahren noch laufen.



Ich fand die Strecke 2015 eigentlich recht spaßig, schön schnell - nur der Wurzeltrail oberhalb der Wiese hat genervt... und ein langer Anstieg hat gefehlt.


----------



## xbiker1000 (2. November 2016)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Ich fand die Strecke 2015 eigentlich recht spaßig, schön schnell - nur der Wurzeltrail oberhalb der Wiese hat genervt... und ein langer Anstieg hat gefehlt.



Zur 10. Auflage muss einfach mal was neues her ... Ich mag den Wurzeltrail


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2016)

ohne wurzeltrail kann man auch gleich auf asphalt fahren.


----------



## h0rst99 (2. November 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> ohne wurzeltrail kann man auch gleich auf asphalt fahren.



Ich habs gern flowig und hab auch grundsätzlich nichts gegen Wurzeln und Steine, wie ehemals in Schotten zB.. aber dieser Trail da oben am Waldrand in Hellenthal hat einfach nur genervt und hat mich aus jeglichem Flow heraus geholt. Wenn es in Geschicklichkeits- und Hindernisfahren ausartet, machts mir keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## xbiker1000 (2. November 2016)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Wenn es in Geschicklichkeits- und Hindernisfahren ausartet, machts mir keinen Spaß mehr.



Ich glaube du bist den einfach viel zu langsam gefahren .... Geschwindigkeit bring Sicherheit... Du fährst doch auch 29er oder?


----------



## h0rst99 (2. November 2016)

Ja klar... war ja letztendlich auch irgendwie fahrbar. Ich gehöre eher zur flowigen als zur ruppigen Fraktion


----------



## teutotrail (2. November 2016)

k_star schrieb:


> ohne wurzeltrail kann man auch gleich auf asphalt fahren.





Genau, der Asphaltanstieg im Dorf muss weg.


----------



## h0rst99 (2. November 2016)

teutotrail schrieb:


> Genau, der Asphaltanstieg im Dorf muss weg.



Neiiiiiiiin !!


----------



## Berrrnd (2. November 2016)

teutotrail schrieb:


> Genau, der Asphaltanstieg im Dorf muss weg.


nein, der muss nur umgestaltet werden.
am besten so wurzelig wie das teilstück über der wiese.

dann sieht man wer fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (2. November 2016)

Stimmt, technische Bergauf-Trails kann es eigentlich nie genug geben 

Gibt's allerdings leider dann doch viel zu selten ...


----------



## Stoni (2. November 2016)

Gibt es denn auch Änderungen an der Kids-Strecke in Richtung "länger", oder schränkt da der BDR zu stark ein.....?


----------



## xbiker1000 (2. November 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Gibt es denn auch Änderungen an der Kids-Strecke in Richtung "länger", oder schränkt da der BDR zu stark ein.....?



Das wird sich auch ändern . . .


----------



## oflech (3. November 2016)

Meine Vorschläge:
Für jedes Rennen eine festgelegte Wertungsdisziplin,
dafür aber verschiedene Rennen wie Langstrecke, Kurzstrecke etc. 3h Rennen, CC und Enduro. Vielleicht auch mal ein 12h Rennen.
Sowohl technisch anspruchsvolle Rennen wie reine Forststraßen Ballerrennen. 
Aber jeder sollte vorher wissen wie das Profil des Rennen ist, weil es Streichergebnisse gibt, kann man sich dann aussuchen wo man starten möchte.
Keine gesonderte Anmeldung zur Challenge.
Siegerehrung gleich beim letzten Rennen.

Durch die breite Auswahl an verschiedenen Rennprofilen wird dann auch ein Gesamtsieger geehrt, der nicht einfach nur der mit den dicksten Beinen  ist.
Und für die große Mehreit, die nicht nur ums Podium fährt, gibt es jede Menge Spass.

Bei der Fischteichhölle hat Frank einen Kurs abgesteckt der teilweise eher an einen Fahrradparcour erinnerte. Aber es fast allen Fahrern Spaß gemacht. Weil es mal was anderes war! 

Ich denke das hier der richtige Ansatz wäre.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (3. November 2016)

oflech schrieb:


> Meine Vorschläge:
> Für jedes Rennen eine festgelegte Wertungsdisziplin,
> dafür aber verschiedene Rennen wie Langstrecke, Kurzstrecke etc. 3h Rennen, CC und Enduro. Vielleicht auch mal ein 12h Rennen.
> Sowohl technisch anspruchsvolle Rennen wie reine Forststraßen Ballerrennen.
> ...


Das wäre wirklich mal was neues und inovatives! Alleine die Idee klingt schon super und würde mich zum fahren bewegen


----------



## xbiker1000 (4. November 2016)

MTBmarkoT schrieb:


> Das wäre wirklich mal was neues und inovatives! Alleine die Idee klingt schon super und würde mich zum fahren bewegen



 ... und wo kriegen wir das 12h und das Enduro Rennen her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmarkoT (4. November 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> ... und wo kriegen wir das 12h und das Enduro Rennen her?


Das muss die Organisation sich mal beraten


----------



## h0rst99 (4. November 2016)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> ... und wo kriegen wir das 12h und das Enduro Rennen her?



... und ich hab gar kein Enduro-Bike


----------



## MTBmarkoT (4. November 2016)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... und ich hab gar kein Enduro-Bike


Das geht doch auch alles mit jedem normalen MTB. Seid doch mal ein wenig kreativ!
Man startet mit allen auf eine ca 30 km Rund und wertet dann die Abfahrten. Ob man da extrem technische Abschnitte einbaut oder ob man das ähnlich verwinkelt absteckt wie in Peine. Für die Meisten wird es doch schon schwierig wenn es überhaupt einen Trail bzw. es ein Hindernis zu überwinden gibt. Von daher muss es ja auch nicht ins Extreme gehen. Klar sind Trails immer gut. Aber man darf halt die Probleme mit dem Genehmigen nicht vergessen.
Motto entspannt hoch und schnell runter.


----------



## gewichtheber (4. November 2016)

Ich denke nicht, dass man damit die breite masse erreicht! Gerade technisch wenig versierte Anfänger, die sich vielleicht ein Mittelklasse Hardtail zugelegt und ein wenig Kondition aufgebaut haben, werden allein durch den Begriff Enduro a) nicht angesprochen oder b) abgeschreckt.

Die C4MTb als Marathonserie, gern auch mit 3/6/12h Rennen oder im schlimmsten Fall einem 2h CC Rennen, damit kann man meiner Meinung nach die meisten Leute "ködern". Für die Rennen über 3h kann man Teamwettbewerbe anbieten, es gäbe dann z.B. nur die Hälfte oder ein Drittel der Punkte der Alleinfahrer für die Challenge Wertung.

Und ganz wichtig, kümmert euch um die Kinder und Jugendlichen! Mein Verein richtet einen Familientriathlon aus, dessen Volkstriathlon etliche Teilnehmer aus den begleitenden Erwachsenen der Kinderwettbewerbe generiert. Wenn das Angebot für die Kurzen gut ist, spricht sich das rum und zieht Erwachsene mit. Außerdem sind die Kidz von heute die Starter von morgen.


----------



## Berrrnd (4. November 2016)

von mir aus gerne technisch, aber die breite masse auf zeit auf eine schwierige passage zu schicken halte ich auch nicht für so gut.
im marathon kann sich der technisch schwache entscheiden wie schnell er fährt, aber bei einem event nur aus einzelnen gezeiteten technikpassagen ist man ja quasi gezwungen mehr risiko zu gehen, wenn man nicht komplett abgeschlagen sein will.


----------



## uwero (8. November 2016)

> Ich mag den Wurzeltrail



Irgendwie bist Du schon ein Masochist .... wer mag ihn außer Dir, den Pullen-Trail? ;-)


----------



## Udo_B. (10. November 2016)

gewichtheber schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass man damit die breite masse erreicht! Gerade technisch wenig versierte Anfänger, die sich vielleicht ein Mittelklasse Hardtail zugelegt und ein wenig Kondition aufgebaut haben, werden allein durch den Begriff Enduro a) nicht angesprochen oder b) abgeschreckt.



Nenne es halt MTB-Rally eine längere runde mit kürzeren Zeitfahrsegmenten die auch leicht technisch sind.
Wer sich als Anfänger Chancen errechnet, naja reden wir nicht drüber... (Präsident kann jeder werden)


----------



## Deleted 367867 (5. Dezember 2016)

f


----------



## xSophie (6. Dezember 2016)

Stoni schrieb:


> Gibt es denn auch Änderungen an der Kids-Strecke in Richtung "länger", oder schränkt da der BDR zu stark ein.....?



Da erkundigt er sich vorher, dass er gleich die für sich geeignetste Strecke findet.


----------



## uwero (10. Dezember 2016)

Zuerst mal besten Dank für Eure vielen Antworten und Anregungen. Sicher können wir nicht allen gerecht werden, aber wir versuchen möglichst viel davon umzusetzen.

Zum aktuellen Stand und den Terminen: aktuell laufen noch Abstimmungen zwischen den Veranstaltern/Rennen. Wir hoffen Euch noch vor Weihnachten nähere Infos zur Serie 2017 geben zu können.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mastesse (3. Januar 2017)

Vor Weihnachten hat ja nicht mehr geklappt. Gibt es jetzt weitere Infos?
Gruß
Jörg Jörg


----------



## uwero (3. Januar 2017)

Hallo Jörg,

wir können leider noch keine konkreten Aussagen machen. Ob eine Serie in 2017 stattfindet oder ob es ein Jahr C4MTB-Pause gibt ist noch offen.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Januar 2017)

xbiker1000 schrieb:


> Der Verein muss aber auch Mitglied beim Radsportverband sein. Das kommt ja auch noch dazu. Beim DDMC sind das rund 1200€ im Jahr


das ist nicht der Fall. Wenn Du ein Rennen veranstalten willst reicht eine nationale Veranstalterlizenz die als Nicht BDR Mitglied (hier Verein gemeint) 100 Euro kostet.


----------



## Monstermum (5. Februar 2017)

Das Kommunikationsdefizit wird 2017 fortgeführt. Man erfährt einfach - nichts. Ich vermute, eine Woche vor Hellental wird bekannt gegeben, dass die Challenge dieses Jahr nicht stattfindet. Indizienweise kann man das ja z. B. an der Ausschreibung für Dassel erkennen, da ist jeder Hinweis auf die Challenge herausgenommen. Es wäre sehr schade, und es wird den einzelnen Rnnveranstaltern auch sicher noch weniger TN bescheren.

Nun gut. Es wäre schön wenn die Entscheidung des Orgateams bald öffentlich gemacht wird, damit man auch Urlaubs- und Rennplanung abschließen kann. Ohne Challenge muss man ja nicht überall hin. Und dass die Preisträger vom letzten Jahr irgendwann noch ihre verdienten Ehrungen bekommen, gerade die Kinder, für die das wirklich eine Bedeutung hat. Bin gespannt und hoffe auf Fortführung der tollen Serie.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (6. Februar 2017)

In 2 Wochen ist Jahresversammlung des C4MTB Vereins. Danach wird es eine Info geben.


----------



## Monstermum (6. Februar 2017)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## bjanbi (23. Februar 2017)

Gibt es denn jetzt nach der Jahreshauptversammlung etwas Neues zu berichten?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (25. Februar 2017)

Nein und Ja, die Siegerehrung der C4MTB 2016 wird in Hellental beim Warmup Marathon stattfinden. 
Die Rennserie C4MTB wird es 2017 *nicht* geben. Dies bedeutet nicht, dass es die einzelnen Veranstaltungen nicht gibt!  

Da alle Veranstalter mit Herzblut den Radsport lieben, ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit bis neue Ideen umgesetzt werden. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## salatbauchvieh (5. März 2017)

Anbei die Daten der einzelnen Events - KLICK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monstermum (5. März 2017)

Wie ist denn das jetzt mit der Siegerehrung 2016?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2017)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> die Siegerehrung der C4MTB 2016 wird in Hellental beim Warmup Marathon stattfinden.


----------



## Harzerbub (3. April 2017)

Hallo nun habe ich mich mal komplett durchgelesen durch alle Posts hier. Toll Super viele Gute Ideen für Veranstaltungen auch für einen Cup. Gerne würde ich viele aufgreifen.
Woran scheitert es meistens?
- Thema BDR, ich will niemanden verteufeln, aber bevor sich da nicht einiges tut um den Status solcher Veranstaltungen entsprechend anzupassen, bleibt es ein Problem. Für mich gesprochen : Ich möchte MTB Marthon für alle machen Lizenz und ohne,  HOBBY RENNEN inkluding Breitensport. Ich brauche den Strafkatalog nicht, ich brauche keine Kontrolle der Zeitnahme, ich brauche keine Kommissäre. Diese Verantwortungen vom Verband brauche ich nicht. Wir haben vom Verein eine Teilnehmerversicherung, wir haben Haftungsauschluß ect. , Ich brauch noch nicht mal den Terminkalender, Promotion kann ich selber im Netz besser machen. Ein Kompromiss wäre : Die Wettkampfbestimmungen für Streckenlänge,Ak Einteilung, Beratung wenn gewünscht, evt ein Beobachter mit abschließendem Bericht (ähnlich RTF im Rennrad Bereich), dafür dann auch die kostenpflichtige Anmeldung für den Kalender, keine Sperrung von Lizenzfahren und Schluß. ACHTUNG das ist meine persönliche Meinung. 
- Kosten, zum Teil gehört das auch zu oben, die Kosten für eine gute Zeitnahme sind weit im 4stelligen Bereich, Genehmigungkosten für Forst, Naturschutzbehörden, mögliche Umleitungen,Rotes Kreuz evt Feuerwehr ect schnell auch 4 stellig.
Wenn ein Rennen nicht mindestens 200 Starter hat, erschießen die Verbandskosten  meist schon den plusminusnull Bereich

- Cups sprich Zusammenfassen von Veranstaltungen, wer das schon mal mitorganisiert hat, weiß wie schwierig es ist schon drei Personen unter einen Hut zu bekommen, bei 6 und mehr .......ohne Worte. Entscheidungen dauern oft viel zu lange wenn man alle fragen muß und auf die Antworten warten muß Termine  verfallen ect.
Kommunikation meist zu wenig uns schwierig.
- Punktesysteme, ja da geht mir einiges ein, Gerechtigkeit ect alles Sachen zu berücksichtigen, auch hier nicht einfach Kompromisse zu finden 
- Zuletzt Man Power sehr schwierig meist pro Veranstaltung na sagen wir 2- 3 Leute die wirklich bund mit Herzblut über das ganze Jahr neben der Arbeit und Familie am Ball bleiben, schwierig


Vereinsmitglieder immer weniger Vereine auf dem absterbenden Ast 
aber die doch grosse Diskussion hier zeigt das noch Interesse besteht, Hoffnung ist da !
Grüße aus Harzburch wech Axel


----------



## Gyro-Pita (6. April 2017)

Ich fand die Idee auch Klasse und denke, dass sich auf der Idee aufbauen lässt! Wie gehabt muss natürlich die Mitmach-Zahl stimmen. Also genug Teilnehmer...............


----------

